# 

## tomkowz

Dzień dobry!

Wątek nt. wyników OZC i sposobu ogrzewania naszego domu

*Aktualizacje*
Koncepcja ostateczna?! 2020-04-18

Posadowienie domu na działce (2020-04-17)
Rzut domu i wizualizacja (2020-03-01)
Rzut domu i wizualizacja (2020-02-27)
Rzut domu (2020-02-24)
Rzut domu (2020-02-05)

--

Od kilku miesięcy czytuję dzienniki budowy, a na mojej liście mam zapisane kolejne dzienniki do przeczytania. W tym miesiącu finalizujemy zakup działki ~1500 m2. Przez ostatni rok obejrzeliśmy wiele działek i jeszcze więcej projektów. Koniec końców znajduję się na etapie gdzie gotowymi projektami mogę się co najwyżej zainspirować (elewacja, wystrój wnętrz, wymiary) zatem nie oszukuję się i wiem, że będę potrzebował projektu indywidualnego. Zanim jednak znajdę odpowiedniego architekta i wybiorę się do niego to chciałbym poznać waszą opinię na temat układu domu. Zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile: 

*Działka*:
- Działka położona pod kątem 45 stopni do południa. Wjazd od południa / południowego zachodu.
- MPZP, 50% zabudowy, 7 metrów do kalenicy, dachy dwu lub wielospadowe 35-45°, standardowe odległości od granicy działki, brak ograniczeń co do szerokości elewacji ściany frontowej, dopuszczalne garaże, pomieszczenia gospodarcze i ogródki.

Poniżej mapka z uwzględnieniem kierunków świata (południe centralnie u dołu rysunku, róg działki), a także pory i miejsca wschodzenia i zachodzenia słońca w konkretnych dniach. (żeby zobaczyć duży obrazek > prawy > otwórz grafikę w nowej karcie)



*Założenia domu* (plan domu poniżej):
- Dom parterowy dla 2 dorosłych osób + dwa pokoje dla przyszłych dzieci (ew. 1 pokój dziecięcy + 1 pokój gościnny)
- Łazienka dla rodziców i osobna dla dzieci / gości.
- Mały pokój z biurkiem – tu od razu zaznaczę, że chodzi o przestrzeń gdzie można schować biurko i posiedzieć w spokoju, niekoniecznie 8 godzin a bardziej z doskoku, dlatego uważam, że nie potrzebujemy pełnowymiarowego pokoju do pracy biurowej, a raczej czegoś niewielkiego gdzie są biurko, komputery, segregatory i inne biurowe tematy (podobała mi się również koncepcja ekonomicznego 2, gdzie biurko wylądowało w garderobie).
- Kuchnia z wyspą i spiżarką (na planie wyspa 348x88cm), lodówka side-by-side.
- Salon połączony z jadalnią. Z telewizora korzystamy rzadko, obecnie nie mamy podłączonej telewizji i czasami podłączamy do telewizora komputer. Koniecznie musi być biblioteczka ponieważ mamy trochę książek i zapowiada się, że będzie więcej. Jeśli chodzi o salon to przewidujemy wysoki strop. Na planie salon ma wymiary 581x610 nie licząc kuchni nad którą widzę normalny strop (264-270). W salonie dwa okna w suficie (114x118cm) - nadal zastanawiam się nad nimi (są obecne w projektach którymi się inspiruję).
- Sypialnia z garderobą - z rozmiarem garderoby ciężko trafić (obecnie mieścimy się w szafie trzydrzwiowej), ale wiem, że gdzieś tam ma być toaletka i znalazłem dla niej miejsce.
- Pomieszczenie gospodarcze w którym będzie zasobnik wody, jednostka pompy ciepła (zastanawiam się jeszcze nad kablami w podłodze, ale nie mogę się przekonać do końca) oraz jednostka WM, pralka i suszarka + jakiś regał. Myślę również o odkurzaczu centralnym – w razie czego miejsce dla niego tam jest.
- Pokoje dla dzieci po 10,64 m2. Mój brat w takim mieszkał w naszym rodzinnym domu i nie narzekał. Będą miały do dyspozycji bardzo dużo ogrodu do biegania. Jeszcze będę myślał o tym, ale jakby coś to będzie można rozważyć powiększenie o metra czy półtora (na długość), także temat jeszcze otwarty.
- Wiatrołap połączony z komunikacją – zastanawiam się czy warto myśleć o drzwiach z wiatrołapu / komunikacji do salonu. Jest tam 100 cm szerokości w przejściu, ale jest to długa przestrzeń (400 cm) i zakręca więc wydaje mi się, że będzie można się spokojnie tam zmieścić. Ta część prowadząca do łazienki i pokojów ma 120 cm.
- Wejście na poddasze nieużytkowe – musiałyby być*dwa, jedno w komunikacji a drugie w pomieszczeniu z biurkiem.
- Garaż - brak. Wiata na dwa auta + pomieszczenie gospodarcze.
- Ochrona przed nadmiernym przegrzewaniem latem w postaci okiennic przesuwnych.
- Wymiary zewn. domu 700x2266, nachylenie dachu 40°.
- Ogród: myślę, że chcielibyśmy mieć z dwóch stron (północ i południe) ponieważ lubimy czasem rozpalić ognisko i tam mogłoby być dobre miejsce (na północym wschodzie, np. nad wiatą). Dodatkowo korzystamy z okazji i u teściów jemy śniadania i obiady na zewnątrz i usytuowanie wschodnio-północne dla małego tarasu (wiaty ze stołem) latem może być plusem.

*Pomieszczenia* (126 m2):
- Salon + Jadalnia: 35,89
- Kuchnia: 9,33
- Spiżarnia: 3,43
- Sypialnia: 11,79
- Garderoba: 8,40
- Łazienka 1: 5,12
- Pokój z biurkiem: 6,81
- Pokój 1: 10,64
- Pokój 2: 10,64
- Łazienka 2: 6,57
- Gospodarcze: 5,66
- Komunikacja: 11,72

*Okna*:
- Sypialnia: 2300x1100 fix + 2300x1100 otwierane
- Garderoba: 2300x1100 fix
- Pokój z biurkiem: 2300x1100 otwierane
- Salon: 2300x1500 (x3) fix + 2300x1100 otwierane (x2) + okna dachowe nieotwierane 1140x1180 (x2)
- Komunikacja: 2300x1100 fix
- Pokoje 2300x1100 otwierane (x2) + 2300x1100 fix
- Łazienki: 700x1100 otwierane (x2)

Cztery rozmiary okien: 2300x1100, 2300x1500, 700x1100, 1140x1180

Myślę by zastąpić ewentualnie ten pakiet 3 okien w salonie (2300x1500 + 2300x1500 + 2300x1100) na jednego HS, ale coś czuję, że dopłata może nie być tego warta, choć temat jest otwarty.

*Drzwi*: 
2300x1100 żeby było na równo z tymi wszystkimi oknami, choć jak będzie bardzo drogo to zastanowię się nad zmianą na standardową wysokość. Drzwi bez szklenia bo szyba będzie obok.

*Plan domu*:


*Założenia wiaty*:
- Wymiary zewnętrzne: 640 x 1350
- Przestrzeń na auta: 560 x 560
- Przestrzeń dodatkowa przed autami: 560 x 200 (w razie by pojawił się jakiś motor czy dwa)
- Pomieszczenie gospodarcze z dostępem od strony aut i od strony ogrodu (powierzchnia 30,8 m2). Miałyby się tam znaleźć narzędzia i rzeczy związane z ogrodem, a także regały i stół do jakiś prac manualnych oraz rowery i opony.

*Plan wiaty*:


*Wizualizacje*:








Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za rzeczową dyskusję  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

w łazience przesunęłabym okno, aby nie nachodziło na wannę.
Z resztą w łazience małżeńskiej przesunęłabym okno nad sedes.

Brakuje tak z pół metra szerokosci budynku, żeby wnętrza nabrały nieco więcej oddechu, a przejścia nie były tak klaustrofobiczne.

Szklenie - jeden wielki fix i drzwi balkonowe. 

Chyba, że budżet pozwala na HS - ale ma sens wyłącznie z siatką na owady.

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir* dziękuję za komentarz. Okno we większej łazience rzeczywiście można by przesunąć poza wannę bo tam aż takiego sensu nie ma. Natomiast w łazience małżeńskiej bardziej pasuje mi jak jest pod prysznicem bo można potraktować je jako półkę. Ma wymiary 700x1100 więc zaczynałoby się na wysokości 160 od podłogi czyli dosyć wysoko – chyba, że jest coś czego nie zauważam w moim toku myślenia. Nad sedesem myślałem o zrobieniu szafki we wnęce na pierdoły.

Jedno wielkie szklenie też w chodzi w grę z tym, że pomyślałem, że taniej pewnie będzie ze słupkiem w środku. Temat będzie do ustalenia pewnie bliżej budowy. HS byłby fajny, ale też będę się nad nim zastanawiał później. Nie mam specjalnego parcia na HS aczkolwiek nie ukrywam, że mi się podoba.

*Z dużym szkleniem + drzwi balkonowe.*


Jeśli chodzi o szerokość korytarzy to rzeczywiście są dosyć wąskie bo mają 100 i 120 cm, ale nie ma tam być nic na ścianach oraz są dosyć krótkie. Przejście do sypialni ma 2 m długości i jest dla dwóch osób i tutaj problem kolizji podczas przejścia powinien być pomijalny. Od drzwi wejściowych do domu jest 3 m, więc w sumie nie wiem, też nie jakoś tragicznie. Zapiszę sobie tę uwagę i przemyślę, może i warto byłoby dodać te 20-30 cm do korytarza  :smile:  Może to wyjść na plus dla wszystkich pomieszczeń bo wszystko się minimalnie powiększy wszerz. Dzięki!

----------


## Elfir

weź sobie ustaw kartony aby mieć wizualizację wygody podczas zakładania kurtek i butów w korytarzyku wąskim na 1 m przy otwartych drzwiach szaf.
Bo na rysunku masz raczej szafy otwierane - na przesuwne potrzeba ok 5-10 cm więcej na system jezdny

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir*, myślę, że muszę się zgodzić co do szerokości wiatrołapu/komunikacji. Może być tam za wąsko zwłaszcza z otwartymi szafami. Przerysowałem projekt z poszerzeniem domu do 730 cm i zmodyfikowałem w ten sposób, że we wiatrołapie jest 120 cm szerokości, ale za to weszła szafa z drzwiami przesuwnymi zamiast otwieranych – wnęka 240x67 cm powinna w zupełności wystarczyć na taką szafę. Ten zabieg spowodował falę zmian w wymiarach pomieszczeń na co zareagowałem żeby ich za bardzo nie rozdmuchać. Koniec końców wyszło 131,09 m2. Chwilę się nad tym zastanawiałem bo nie ukrywam, że te 130 metrów to już dla mnie jakaś magiczna granica jeśli chodzi o wielkość domu, ale z tym wiatrołapem muszę przyznać Ci rację.

Tak więc po zmianach.

*Pomieszczenia* (126 m2 > 131,09 m2)
- Salon + Jadalnia: 35,89 m2 > 37 m2
- Kuchnia: 9,33 m2 > 9,60 m2
- Spiżarnia: 3,43 m2
- Sypialnia: 11,79 m2 > 12,44 m2
- Garderoba: 8,40 m2 > 8,81 m2
- Łazienka 1: 5,12 m2 > 5,48 m2
- Pokój z biurkiem: 6,81 m2 > 6,99 m2
- Pokój 1: 10,64 m2 > 10,86 m2
- Pokój 2: 10,64 m2 > 10,86 m2
- Łazienka 2: 6,57 m2
- Gospodarcze: 5,66 m2
- Komunikacja: 11,72 m2 > 13,39 m2

*Wymiary domu*
Wymiary domu zmieniły się z 700x2266 (158,62 m2 zabudowy) na 730x2245 (163,86 m2).

*Plan domu*


*Wizualizacja*



*Pytania dodatkowe*
1. Czy jednostka wewnętrzna pompy ciepła (powietrze-woda) może znajdować się w odległości 3,7m od ściany zewnętrznej budynku? W projektach gotowych widzę przeważnie, że pomieszczenie gospodarcze jest na styku ze ścianą konstrukcyjną domu.
2. Zastanawiam się nad tymi oknami dachowymi w salonie. Czy wystarczy tam jedno czy lepiej żeby były dwa? Trochę kosztują zapewne, a i zastanawiam się czy warto je w coś doposażyć wystarczą proste okna fix o dobrych parametrach.

----------


## Elfir

Jedna z sypialni dzieci ma tylko jedno wąskie okno.
Drzwi do spiżarki zrób chowane w ścianie - nie będą zajmować miejsca.

Okna połaciowe - nie sadzę by były konieczne. Potem musisz montować rolety sterowane elektrycznie, by latem nie przegrzały pomieszczenia.

Między łazienką dzieci a pom. gospodarczym zrobiłabym wnękę na zasobnik wody o głębokości zabudowy geberitu i szerokości wanny. I tak na wysokości wanny masz straconą przestrzeń w łazience - niewygodnie będzie sięgnąć do tej zabudowy, trzeba będzie zastosować materiały odporne na wilgoć.

Nadal uważam, że strefa wejścia jest ciasna. Otwierasz drzwi i na wprost, na odległość dwóch kroków masz ścianę szaf. Nie wiem czy nie lepiej wchodzić na wprost korytarzyka do sypialni dzieci? I na ścianie pomiędzy pom. gospodarczym a szafami suwane drzwi do odcięcia strefy dzieci.

----------


## jajmar

A panele fotowoltaiczne bierzesz pod uwagę? Troche chyba niefortunnie pod nie stoi dom. Wyślij do jakieś firmy z prośba o szacunkowe uzyski, bo nawet jak teraz nie bierzesz paneli pod uwagę to za 5-10 lat będziesz brał.A domu nie obrócisz.

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir*, istotnie, czujne oko! Już tak kopiowałem drzwi na szybko i zostawiłem zwykłe. Zmieniłem je na łamane w spiżarni. Te chowane fajne co prawda, ale drogie rozwiązanie i kombinowanie z tą kasetą do montażu. Co do drugiego pokoju to rzeczywiście jest tam jedno okno. Na poprzedniej wersji projektu ten pokój był z zupełnie innej strony i tak go przeniosłem. Możesz mieć rację by dorzucić tam drugie okno bo nie jest to zbyt dobrze doświetlony pokój. Dzięki!

*Plan domu*

----------


## tomkowz

> A panele fotowoltaiczne bierzesz pod uwagę? Troche chyba niefortunnie pod nie stoi dom. Wyślij do jakieś firmy z prośba o szacunkowe uzyski, bo nawet jak teraz nie bierzesz paneli pod uwagę to za 5-10 lat będziesz brał.A domu nie obrócisz.


Wcześniej zanim nie miałem działki to myślałem nad tym. Teraz jak projekt dopasowuję do działki to najbardziej interesuje mnie by było dobre nasłonecznienie pomieszczeń możliwie przez cały rok, chociaż idealnie nie będzie - wiadomo. Jednakże na planie, który pokazałem moim zdaniem to usytuowanie jest bardzo fajne.

Jeśli chodzi o panele to myślałem wcześniej nad nimi, a czy będą pasować na to ustawienie? Dobre pytanie. Będę musiał się z kimś skontaktować. Myślę, że mając kilka paneli blisko wiaty na stronie wschodniej (wschodnio-północnej) i dużo lub nawet wszystkie na północno zachodniej to mogłoby zadziałać. Jest to temat do sprawdzenia. Muszę tylko znaleźć kogoś kto mi to przeliczy  :smile:  Dzięki!

Edycja:
Wysłałem zapytanie do jednej z lokalnych firm.

----------


## jajmar

> 2. Zastanawiam się nad tymi oknami dachowymi w salonie. Czy wystarczy tam jedno czy lepiej żeby były dwa? Trochę kosztują zapewne, a i zastanawiam się czy warto je w coś doposażyć wystarczą proste okna fix o dobrych parametrach.


Jak zrobisz w dachu fix, to jak je kiedyś umyjesz? 
Szyba ta ogromna na parterze salony wygląda fajnie, ale pod warunkiem że ktoś za nią płaci  :wink:  

Nad salonem planujesz pustkę do dachu?

----------


## tomkowz

> Jedna z sypialni dzieci ma tylko jedno wąskie okno.
> Drzwi do spiżarki zrób chowane w ścianie - nie będą zajmować miejsca.
> 
> Okna połaciowe - nie sadzę by były konieczne. Potem musisz montować rolety sterowane elektrycznie, by latem nie przegrzały pomieszczenia.
> 
> Między łazienką dzieci a pom. gospodarczym zrobiłabym wnękę na zasobnik wody o głębokości zabudowy geberitu i szerokości wanny. I tak na wysokości wanny masz straconą przestrzeń w łazience - niewygodnie będzie sięgnąć do tej zabudowy, trzeba będzie zastosować materiały odporne na wilgoć.
> 
> Nadal uważam, że strefa wejścia jest ciasna. Otwierasz drzwi i na wprost, na odległość dwóch kroków masz ścianę szaf. Nie wiem czy nie lepiej wchodzić na wprost korytarzyka do sypialni dzieci? I na ścianie pomiędzy pom. gospodarczym a szafami suwane drzwi do odcięcia strefy dzieci.


*Elfir*, zorientowałem się, że zaktualizowałaś wpis. Pomysł z wciśnięciem zasobnika w wannę uważam za bardzo fajny. Rzeczywiście ta szerokość łazienki wydawała mi się kłopotliwa względem wanny. Co do wejścia do domu to jeszcze nad tym pomyślę. Temat jest ciekawy i drzwi są otwierane do wewnątrz, aczkolwiek nie wiem czy w praktyce będzie się nam i przyszłym domownikom chciało przesuwać te drzwi poruszając się po domu. Alternatywnie można by po prostu stanąć po wejściu do domu po prawej stronie zaraz za szybą. Ta szyba wydaje mi się o tyle fajna, że bardzo dobrze mogłaby doświetlić ciąg komunikacyjny.

*Plan domu*



- Łazienka 2: 6,57 m2 > 6,32 m2
- Gospodarcze: 5,66 m2 > 5,88 m2

----------


## tomkowz

> Jak zrobisz w dachu fix, to jak je kiedyś umyjesz? 
> Szyba ta ogromna na parterze salony wygląda fajnie, ale pod warunkiem że ktoś za nią płaci  
> 
> Nad salonem planujesz pustkę do dachu?


*Jajmar*, tak, planuję pustkę w salonie, ale nie nad kuchnią – na tę chwilę. Myślę, że nie ma co jej robić nad kuchnią, a i tak dobrze będzie się prezentowała. Można wtedy normalnie przymocować okap.

Nad tymi oknami dachowymi muszę poważnie pomyśleć co z nimi zrobić. Właśnie brak możliwości prostego dostępu do nich trochę mnie odstrasza. Jedyne co na plus to w sumie *kaszpir007* je dosyć mocno zachwalał i tak pomyślałem, że może warto?

----------


## tomkowz

Zmniejszyłem jeszcze kapkę pomieszczenie gospodarcze żeby dać więcej przestrzeni w komunikacji. Teraz jest 130 cm między szafą a ścianą. W planie jest wanna 160 cm. Myślę, że można by ją zmniejszyć*do 150 cm i też by swoją*rolę spełniała a byłbym w stanie przesunąć cały ciąg pomieszczeń o te 10 cm i uzyskać 140 w komunikacji. Do zastanowienia.

*Plan domu*




*Pomieszczenia* (131,07 m2)
- Salon + Jadalnia: 37 m2
- Kuchnia: 9,60 m2
- Spiżarnia: 3,43 m2
- Sypialnia: 12,44 m2
- Garderoba: 8,81 m2
- Łazienka 1: 5,48 m2
- Pokój z biurkiem: 6,99 m2
- Pokój 1: 10,86 m2
- Pokój 2: 10,86 m2
- Łazienka dzieci: 6,32 m2
- Gospodarcze: 5,65 m2
- Komunikacja: 13,63 m2

----------


## jajmar

> Nad tymi oknami dachowymi muszę poważnie pomyśleć co z nimi zrobić. Właśnie brak możliwości prostego dostępu do nich trochę mnie odstrasza. Jedyne co na plus to w sumie *kaszpir007* je dosyć mocno zachwalał i tak pomyślałem, że może warto?


Mam poddasze a w nim okno dachowe na wysokości kolo 4-4,5 metra od posadzki. Okno otwierane pilotem, ale dostać do niego mogę tylko ze sporej drabiny lub rusztowania , na etapie budowy to nie byl problem, teraz to mało wygodne rozwiązanie. Mam to jest ale mocno bym sie drugi raz zastanawiał czy to mi potrzebne. U mnie to okno robi za wyłaz dachowy dla samego światła raczej odradzam.

----------


## Elfir

wanna 160 jest optymalna.

Jajmar - a panele FV na dachu wiaty?

----------


## jajmar

> Jajmar - a panele FV na dachu wiaty?


Od niedawna VAT już jest jak na domu 8%, ale tu wiata ma plaski dach, kąt 35-40 jest optymalny.

----------


## jajmar

> *Jajmar*, tak, planuję pustkę w salonie, ale nie nad kuchnią – na tę chwilę.


Czyli po bokach coś w stylu 2 strychów? Czyli dwa wejścia.

----------


## Elfir

może zamiast strychu nad pokojami dzieci, zrobić im wysokie pokoje z antresolami? powiększy to pow. pokoju.

Coś mi się kojarzy, że takie rozwiązanie jakiś forumowicz robił u siebie.

----------


## tomkowz

> może zamiast strychu nad pokojami dzieci, zrobić im wysokie pokoje z antresolami? powiększy to pow. pokoju.
> 
> Coś mi się kojarzy, że takie rozwiązanie jakiś forumowicz robił u siebie.


*Elfir*, pomysł jest ciekawy. Takiego czegoś nie rozważałem. Na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje mi się, że zwiększą się koszty ogrzewania domu przez wysokie sufity w pokojach dzieci. Oczywiście coś takiego można by zrobić, ale na ten moment nie jestem przekonany  :smile:  Taki wysoki strop w pokojach dzieci to również dodatkowa ściana szczytowa i dodatkowe docieplanie z obu stron żeby była ciągłość termoizolacji (tak mi się na ten moment wydaje). Chyba niepotrzebnie skomplikuje to projekt.

----------


## tomkowz

*jajmar*, *Elfir*, znalazłem jakiś kalkulator PV Easy-PV, zarejestrowałem się i zrobiłem kilka symulacji.

Wrzuciłem na dach 10x270 W = 2700 W.

Zyski dachu o kącie nachylenia 35° i 40° (w projekcie) różniły się o 1.5%. Liczyłem dla 35°. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy nie zmniejszyć do 35 w projekcie, ale nie widzę specjalnych różnic.

Dla dachu o nachyleniu 35° otrzymałem takie rezultaty:

*Orientation degrees from South*
*Output per kWp*
*Estimated total annual generation (kWh)*

44° (obecny projekt)
1410
1904

35°
1450
1958 (+ 2.8%)

18°
1512
2042 (+ 7.2%)

0°
1558
2104 (+ 10.5%)



Z instalacji 8 kW przy obecnie projektowanym domu miałbym zysk na poziomie 5,6 kWh, a przy idealnym ustawieniu 6,2 kWh. Nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało i czy różnica 0,6 kWh jest bardzo istotna. Jestem kompletnie zielony w tym temacie. Wydaje mi się, że obecne ustawienie domu jest całkiem dobre wierząc temu kalkulatorowi. 

Ustawiając dom z salonem centralnie na południe ograniczyłbym dostęp porannego światła zimą w oknach zlokalizowanych na północnym wschodzie (garderoba, salon, pokój dziecka) choć jest go i tak stosunkowo niewiele. Chociaż zapewniłbym chyba więcej światła zimą w ciągu całego dnia z okien zlokalizowanych po przeciwnej stronie. Dobrze myślę?

Jeśli chodzi o prawny punkt posadowienia domu zwróconego centralnie na południe to w MPZP nie ma zapisów odnośnie ustawienia kalenicy względem drogi, więc wydaje mi się, że byłoby to możliwe.

Temat jest ciekawy, ale chyba przydałby się ktoś kto mógłby mi bardziej naświetlić wady i zalety ustawienia domu bardziej na południe.

----------


## casual

Widać, że masz wszystko obcykane ale takie luźne przemyślenia ode mnie:
- 2 okna w pokojach 10m utrudniają aranżację
- duża odległość między kotłownią a jedną z łazienek - koszt instalacji albo długo poczekasz na ciepłą wodę
- 7m gabinet to będzie klaustrofobiczna klitka - może lepiej jakieś rozsuwane przepierzenie/ regał z książkami, oddzielający od części sypialnej. 
Projekty z salonem w części centralnej to ogólnie nisza, ale może zerknij w stronę Przejrzystych Muratora - podobne założenia a są na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu co jest korzystniejsze energetycznie i logistycznie.

----------


## jajmar

> Z instalacji 8 kW przy obecnie projektowanym domu miałbym zysk na poziomie 5,6 kWh, a przy idealnym ustawieniu 6,2 kWh. Nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało i czy różnica 0,6 kWh jest bardzo istotna. Jestem kompletnie zielony w tym temacie. Wydaje mi się, że obecne ustawienie domu jest całkiem dobre wierząc temu kalkulatorowi.


Mam tak sobie ustawione (kąt 25 stopni odchylenie od poludnia 16 deg)  na dachu 6,2 kW, max mocy wyliczone mam na 5,8, wiec 5,6 z 8 kW to raczej slaby wynik.  Nie jestem specem w tej dziedzinie ale sam mam dwu spad o kalenicy południ północ i sie zdziwiłem ze od zachodnio północnej strony wszyscy odradzali montaż pomimo że mam tylko odchylenie 16 stopni. Kolega ma prawie idealne połundnie ma sporo lepsze zyski z mniejszej instalacji. Warto to dobrze zaplanować.

----------


## maaszak

> Brakuje tak z pół metra szerokosci budynku, żeby wnętrza nabrały nieco więcej oddechu, a przejścia nie były tak klaustrofobiczne.


Potwierdzam. Swoją chałupę planuję na podobną stodołę, wymiary 7,5 x 18 m. Testowałem w 3D różne warianty i właśnie to 7,5m bardzo dużo mi dało w porównaniu do węższych wersji.



> Szklenie - jeden wielki fix i drzwi balkonowe. 
> 
> Chyba, że budżet pozwala na HS - ale ma sens wyłącznie z siatką na owady.


Zamiast wielkiego szklenia z pojedyńczymi drzwiami bardziej funkcjonalne byłyby podwójne drzwi balkonowe z ruchomym słupkiem.
Swoją drogą, przy tym największym szkleniu na planie domu, drzwi rozwierne są zaznaczone w miejscu, w którym dość mocno interferują z naturalnym ciągiem komunikacyjnym. Przy takim planie HS będzie bardziej ergonomiczny, więc może warto dopłacić.

----------


## tomkowz

*jajmar*, dzięki za informacje o twojej instalacji. Kurczę, powiem Ci, że te kalkulatory są bardzo dziwne i nie wiem co o nich myśleć. Co jeden to inny wynik. Sprawdziłem te same parametry dla kalkulatora PV*SOL żeby móc porównać wyniki i również instalacja 2.7 kW, nachylenie dachu 35 stopni i to samo ustawienie względem kierunków świata czyli 44 stopnie w lewo od południa.

Panele: Trina TSM-DC05A 270 x10
Falownik: Fronius

Annual PV energy – 2474 kWh (przy kącie nachylenia 40° wynik jest ten sam)
Spec. annual yield – 916.38 kWh/kWp
Performance ratio – 86.41 %

Poprzedni kalkulator dał wynik 1904 kWh, różnica w tym teście dla tej samej konfiguracji to aż +30%.

Co o tym sądzisz? Dodatkowo można ustawić tutaj inne parametry, ale nie bardzo się na tym znam i zostawiłem standardowe.


Duży obrazek: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2qgoftwroc...0-224.png?dl=0

*21.11.2019 11:53*
Sprawdziłem też trzeci kalkulator PVWatts i dla mojej lokalizacji te same parametry czyli nachylenie 35 stopni, azymut 224 stopnie (SW) z 2.7 kW wychodzi 1,9 kWh/rok, a z azymutem 180 (S) wychodzi 2,1 kWh/rok czyli bardzo podobnie do pierwszego kalkulatora z wcześniejszego wpisu. Ten kalkulator uwzględnia również współczynnik straty i domyślny to 14% zatem nie wiem na ile prawdziwy.



Wnioski w sumie dla mnie z tego żadne. Jestem zbyt zielony w temacie. Nadal wydaje mi się, że to ustawienie domu nie jest złe dla instalacji PV (kierunek SW). Jeśli macie inne przemyślenia to zapraszam do komentowania.

----------


## tomkowz

> Widać, że masz wszystko obcykane ale takie luźne przemyślenia ode mnie:
> - 2 okna w pokojach 10m utrudniają aranżację
> - duża odległość między kotłownią a jedną z łazienek - koszt instalacji albo długo poczekasz na ciepłą wodę
> - 7m gabinet to będzie klaustrofobiczna klitka - może lepiej jakieś rozsuwane przepierzenie/ regał z książkami, oddzielający od części sypialnej. 
> Projekty z salonem w części centralnej to ogólnie nisza, ale może zerknij w stronę Przejrzystych Muratora - podobne założenia a są na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu co jest korzystniejsze energetycznie i logistycznie.


Cześć *casual*! Istotnie, dwa okna w pokojach mogą utrudniać aranżację, dlatego staram się w miarę sensownie zaaranżować pokój już teraz żeby kiedyś nie pluć sobie w brodę, że okno jest tu a nie tam  :smile:  Liczba konfiguracji jest zasadniczo dość mocno ograniczona przy tym rozmiarze pokoju. 

Co do odległości kotłowni od łazienki małżeńskiej to chyba nic w tym projekcie więcej nie da się zdziałać. Będzie trzeba trochę poczekać, ale w praktyce nie wiem ile będzie to trochę. 30 sekund zamiast 15? Czy 40 sekund? Nie mam za bardzo do czego porównać. Fajnie jakby się wypowiedział ktoś kto ma łazienkę 10-11 metrów od zasobnika.

Co do gabinetu to on ma być mały z założenia bo to nawet nie taki prawdziwy gabinet tylko kawałek miejsca do posiedzenia przy biurku. Zastanowię się nad tym przepierzeniem, widziałem dziś nawet jakieś w internecie i mnie zaciekawiły. W tym pomieszczeniu i tak nie będzie kanapy ani nic takiego. Być może warto byłoby zrobić przepierzenie na ścianie z sypialnią, ale wtedy pewnie można by zrezygnować całkowicie z drzwi do sypialni. Dodatkowo biurko musiałoby być na drugiej ścianie żeby ewentualnie nie świecić po oczach jak ktoś tam już leży. Ewentualnie może przesuwne przepierzenie, które można by składać/rozkładać? hmmm...

----------


## tomkowz

> Potwierdzam. Swoją chałupę planuję na podobną stodołę, wymiary 7,5 x 18 m. Testowałem w 3D różne warianty i właśnie to 7,5m bardzo dużo mi dało w porównaniu do węższych wersji.
> 
> Zamiast wielkiego szklenia z pojedyńczymi drzwiami bardziej funkcjonalne byłyby podwójne drzwi balkonowe z ruchomym słupkiem.
> Swoją drogą, przy tym największym szkleniu na planie domu, drzwi rozwierne są zaznaczone w miejscu, w którym dość mocno interferują z naturalnym ciągiem komunikacyjnym. Przy takim planie HS będzie bardziej ergonomiczny, więc może warto dopłacić.


*maaszak*, To prawda, te drzwi nie pasują tam idealnie i lepiej mogłyby się sprawdzić otwierane w drugą stronę (na stół), a jeszcze lepiej tak jak piszesz HS. Oczywiście, że wolałbym HS i będę miał na to na oku, ale na obecną chwilę nie wiem ile będzie kosztowała dopłata i czy tak naprawdę jest tego warta.

----------


## Elfir

HS u mnie kosztowało tyle, co wszystkie pozostałe okna w domu (11 tyś), a jest mniejsze od twojego (ma szerokość 3 m).
Na dodatek rzadko otwierane jest na oścież bo muchy i komary wlatują. Więc trzeba dopłacić za zintegrowaną moskitierę (aby ładnie wyglądało).
Dlatego dziś bym już chyba HS nie montowała.

W pokojach dzieci lepiej dać normalne szerokie okno z parapetem niż kilka pionowych wąskich. O wiele lepiej doświetli pomieszczenie.

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir* – dzięki za Twoje komentarze, myślę, że są naprawdę pomocne nie tylko dla mnie, ale dla kogoś kto tu trafi. Tego kosztu HS właśnie się obawiam. A w projekcie mam wnękę na okno 410 cm czyli o 1/3 więcej niż u ciebie. Z uważaniem na okno da się żyć, a różnicę z powodzeniem można by włożyć w coś innego. Zatem HS fajny, ale nie wiem  :smile:  A dla sąsiada żeby mu gul skoczył to też nie chcę za bardzo robić  :smile: 

*Elfir*, *casual* – wziąłem na warsztat wasze przemyślenia dotyczące okien w pokojach dzieci. Wrzuciłem tam okno szersze, 1500x1800 z parapetem na wysokości 80 cm. Jedno okno rozwierno-uchylne 1500x600 i fix 1500x1200. Myślę, że powinno to wystarczyć. W domu rodziców mam coś pokroju 1200x1400 i też jest w porządku. Dodatkowo żeby ta zmiana miała ręce i nogi przesunąłem wgłąb łazienki wejście do niej przez co zrobiłem więcej miejsca na drzwi do pokoju dziecka. Dzięki temu mogłem w obu pokojach usytuować szafy zaraz za drzwiami.

Poniżej zamieszczam aktualny plan domu.

----------


## Elfir

małe zmiany w sypialni - dadzą ładną oś widokową, gdy drzwi sypialni będą otwarte.



Ten układ daje możliwość wstawienia drzwi do garderoby, gdyby okazało się, że odgłosy z łazienki nocą budzą partnera.

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir* – ta zmiana jest super! Nie pomyślałem o przesunięciu fotela. Rzeczywiście warto by przystosować garderobę by móc tam wstawić ewentualnie drzwi. Muszę jednakże przyznać, że to szerokie przejście do garderoby nadal bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:  Daje to wrażenie większej przestrzeni. Zatem chętnie zmodyfikuję ściany i przesunę ten fotel, ale zostawię przejście o szerokości 140 cm. Będzie można wstawić w przyszłości drzwi dwuskrzydłowe z jakimiś przeszkleniami i myślę, że powinno to wyglądać dobrze.

Dodatkowo zmieniłem jeszcze pozycję fotela i sofy w salonie bo trochę ten fotel był wciśnięty na siłę. Zamieniłem je miejscami przez co myślę, że panuje tam teraz większa harmonia.

*Plan domu*



*Wymiary pomieszczeń*
Sypialnia – 12,01 m2
Garderoba – 8,97 m2
Łazienka – 5,46 m2

----------


## tomkowz

Zastanawiam się również nad okiennicami i żaluzjami zewnętrznymi. Muszę zgłębić temat. 

Rolety myślę, że odpadają na starcie bo niezbyt mi się podobają, zasłaniają światło już od samego początku. Latem trzeba by pewnie siedzieć z roletami opuszczonymi po ciemku. 

Żaluzje można fajnie poustawiać wedle potrzeby pochylając lamele i w ostateczności również kompletnie odciąć dostęp światła jak będzie taka potrzeba. Wiem na obecną chwilę, że żaluzje powinny być montowane z czujnikiem wiatru żeby mogły same się chować przy silnym wietrze, aby uchronić je przed uszkodzeniem – czyli z automatyką dodatkowo płatną.

Okiennice też są ciekawą opcją i w sumie podobają mi się wizualnie, ale nie wiem czy ich cena nie będzie w porównaniu do żaluzji sporo większa.

----------


## Elfir

od północy raczej mało przydatne będą  :big grin:

----------


## tomkowz

Od północy to prawda, że tak średnio. Umieściłem je raczej ze względów bezpieczeństwa (włamanie), chociaż nie wiem na ile one są antywłamaniowe tak samo jak rolety i żaluzje.

*22:05*
Żaluzje w prowadnicach bardzo mnie zainteresowały. Przeczytałem wątek o żaluzjach i zastanawia mnie kwestia montażu gdy wieniec jest nadprożem.




> Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie montażu żaluzji fasadowych w elewacji z cofniętym nadprożem i warstwą ocieplenie pomiędzy nadprożem a skrzynką. Czy taki sposób montażu jest jakkolwiek możliwy w przypadku gdy okna mają 230 cm i wieniec jest jednocześnie nadprożem? Czy w takim przypadku trzeba wstawić normalne nadproże (cofnięte) by móc zmieścić skrzynkę? W przeciwnym wypadku trzeba by najpewniej zmniejszyć wysokość okna. Mam rację czy czegoś nie rozumiem? Pozdrawiam!

----------


## maaszak

> Zastanawiam się również nad okiennicami i żaluzjami zewnętrznymi. Muszę zgłębić temat.


Również podobają mi się oba rozwiązania. Z okiennicami jest jednak ten problem, że to mało popularne rozwiązanie i ciężko znaleźć realne przykłady takich realizacji i wypytać użytkowników o ich doświadczenia. 
Co do okiennic to mam wątpliwości przede wszystkim co do realizacji toru dolnego na elewacji (przy drzwiach czy przeszkleniach do podłogi to prowadnice mogą być w tarasie i nie przeszkadzać), bo każdy taki dodatkowy element na murze to źródło zacieków czy nieszczelności.
W moim projekcie powoli zmierzam do rezygnacji z rozwiązań fasadowych. W kierunku odpowiednio zaprojektowanego otoczenia. https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7874505

----------


## tomkowz

> Również podobają mi się oba rozwiązania. Z okiennicami jest jednak ten problem, że to mało popularne rozwiązanie i ciężko znaleźć realne przykłady takich realizacji i wypytać użytkowników o ich doświadczenia. 
> Co do okiennic to mam wątpliwości przede wszystkim co do realizacji toru dolnego na elewacji (przy drzwiach czy przeszkleniach do podłogi to prowadnice mogą być w tarasie i nie przeszkadzać), bo każdy taki dodatkowy element na murze to źródło zacieków czy nieszczelności.
> W moim projekcie powoli zmierzam do rezygnacji z rozwiązań fasadowych. W kierunku odpowiednio zaprojektowanego otoczenia. https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7874505


*maaszak* – dzięki za link, przeczytałem wątek. Co do żaluzji to rzeczywiście można je u nas cześciej spotkać niż okiennice, których nigdy nie widziałem. Żaluzje kiedyś z oddali miałem okazję zobaczyć. Będę musiał się wybrać i pooglądać i popytać ludzi jak się z nich korzysta. Jak są w prowadnicy to wydaje mi się, że temat z wyginaniem lameli od wiatru wydaje mi się nadmuchany. Jestem bardziej zdecydowany na żaluzje bo mi się od początku podobały tylko jakoś tak nie byłem przekonany co do tego wiatru, ale widzę, że raczej nie ma się czego bać.

Okiennice coś czuję, że wyszłyby mnie dużo drożej bo tam jest jakby więcej sztuk okiennic, a każda z silnikiem więc koszt rośnie w niebiosa. A żaluzję można mieć bardzo szerokie i można by zamiast dwóch okiennic mieć jedną żaluzję z jednym silnikiem.

Pozostaje kwestia jak to zamontować gdy wieniec jest nadprożem, bo wtedy nie ma za bardzo czego cofać. Czy wtedy będę musiał zrobić*standardowe nadproże dla okna i je cofnąć? Tzn, musiałbym dorobić jeszcze ściany na wysokość nadproża i dopiero wylać wieniec (połączony z tymże nadprożem).

Dom z żaluzjami prezentuje się jednak lepiej niż z okiennicami.

----------


## tomkowz

Zmiana okiennic na żaluzje fasadowe umożliwiła mi jeszcze raz spojrzenie świeżym okiem i umysłem na okna i drzwi (głównie okna). Zmieniłem co nieco ponieważ okiennice mocno narzucały rozmiary okien (dlatego żeby zmieściły się na ścianie). Moim zdaniem to co mam teraz jest bardziej spójne i bryła domu dobrze się komponuje z oknami.

*Plan domu*


*Wizualizacje*





*Okna*
- Sypialnia: 2300x1100 fix + 2300x1100 rozwierno-uchylne
- Garderoba: 2300x1100 rozwierno-uchylne
- Łazienka małżeńska: 700x1100 rozwierno-uchylne
- Gabinet: 2300x1100 rozwierno-uchylne
- Salon, Kuchnia, Jadalnia: 2300x3000 fix + 2300x1100 rozwierno uchylne (x2) + 2300x1800 fix (x2)
- Wiatrołap: 2300x1100 fix
- Łazienka dzieci: 700x1100 rozwierno-uchylne
- Pokoje dzieci: 1500x1800 w tym 1500x600 rozwierno-uchylne, reszta fix (x2)

W tym układzie mamy sporo okien o szerokości 1800 i 1100 jak i ścian między oknami o szerokości 1100-1200 i 1800-1900 co czyni bryłę bardziej spójną.

Nadal zastanawiam się nad sensem posiadania dwóch okien dachowych 1140x1180 w salonie. Cena jednego to jakieś 2000 zł + 2000 zł za roletę, a są dwa! Za te pieniądze można chyba doświetlać salon przez bardzo długi czas innymi sposobami, a jeśli chodzi o nagrzewanie pomieszczeń to duże okna powinny dobrze to robić. Temat jeszcze do przemyślenia. 

Zastanawiam się czy nie wstawić drzwi dwuskrzydłowych na taras. Zamiast jednego skrzydła 2300x1100 dać na przykład 2300x1800. Zajęły by mniej miejsca w pomieszczeniu po otwarciu chociaż pewnie trzeba by otwierać oba by wygodnie wychodzić przez nie do ogrodu.

----------


## Elfir

to teraz technologia - możesz zrobić tak, by nadproża okien były jednocześnie wieńcem

----------


## ololek

> Nadal zastanawiam się nad sensem posiadania dwóch okien dachowych 1140x1180 w salonie. Cena jednego to jakieś 2000 zł + 2000 zł za roletę, a są dwa! Za te pieniądze można chyba doświetlać salon przez bardzo długi czas innymi sposobami, a jeśli chodzi o nagrzewanie pomieszczeń to duże okna powinny dobrze to robić. Temat jeszcze do przemyślenia.


Zamiast tych okien w dachu możesz wykonać świetliki tunelowe. tak samo bym zrobił w łazience małżeńskiej. Chociaż wg mnie okno w tej łazience jest zbędne.

----------


## maaszak

> Zmiana okiennic na żaluzje fasadowe umożliwiła mi jeszcze raz spojrzenie świeżym okiem i umysłem na okna i drzwi (głównie okna). Zmieniłem co nieco ponieważ okiennice mocno narzucały rozmiary okien (dlatego żeby zmieściły się na ścianie). Moim zdaniem to co mam teraz jest bardziej spójne i bryła domu dobrze się komponuje z oknami.


Też tak myślę, że wizualnie na plus. Chałupa w moim guście  :smile: 



> Nadal zastanawiam się nad sensem posiadania dwóch okien dachowych 1140x1180 w salonie. Cena jednego to jakieś 2000 zł + 2000 zł za roletę, a są dwa! Za te pieniądze można chyba doświetlać salon przez bardzo długi czas innymi sposobami, a jeśli chodzi o nagrzewanie pomieszczeń to duże okna powinny dobrze to robić. Temat jeszcze do przemyślenia.


Wydaje mi się, że masz tam i tak dość dużo okien, że te dachowe niewiele tu wnoszą. 
Możesz zaimportować swój model np. do VELUX Daylight Visualizer - z tego co widziałem na youtube to całkiem fajne narzędzie do wizualizowania i przeprowadzania prostych analiz rozkładu światła w pomieszczeniach o różnych porach dnia i pór roku. Co prawda sam podchodziłem do tego programiku ze swoim modelem chałupy kilka razy, ale jeszcze nie miałem motywacji, by m.in. właściwie poustawiać parametry materiałów i orientację modelu. Może u Ciebie z importem ze Sketchupa pójdzie łatwiej i przyniesie to nowe pomysły.

----------


## tomkowz

*ololek* – ten świetlik nie bardzo do mnie przemawia zamiast okna dachowego. I tak u góry jest jakaś szybka, przez którą przechodzi światło. Zatem czy to świetlik czy zwykłe okno dachowe to problem dostępu i mycia pozostaje. Pytanie jak często trzeba myć okno dachowe żeby utrzymywać tam względną czystość pozwalającą na korzystanie z promieni słonecznych. A świetlik zamiast okna w łazience? No nie wiem sam. Ściana już tam jest w projekcie i nie ma problemu z zamontowaniem okna. W dachu to i trzeba dodatkową robotę wykonywać, jeszcze trzeba to dobrze zamontować i w dachu i w stropie i wywietrzyć łazienki nie będzie można normalnie. Chyba wolę pozostać przy normalnym oknie. Jeszcze do pom. gosp. to bym się zastanowił czy warto, ale raczej tak średnio i tam po prostu okna raczej nie będzie żadnego.

*Elfir* – Pytanie tylko czy można odsunąć tak dużą część wieńca i czy nie spowoduje to problemów. Ten temat będę i tak musiał przegadać z przyszłym architektem/projektantem. Najwyżej będzie trzeba dołożyć nadproża i jedną warstwę bloczków więcej – tak mi się na ten moment wydaje.

*maaszak* – dzięki! Zajrzę do tego narzędzia i pobawię się nim trochę.

----------


## tomkowz

Cześć! Witam po krótkiej przerwie. Trochę mało czasu bo pracuję po godzinach odkładając na architekta, który pewnie trochę będzie mnie kosztował. Jestem jeszcze przed poszukiwaniami, ale podejrzewam, że wyjdzie ze 13 tys.

Co do okien dachowych to raczej obędzie się bez tych okien w salonie. Oglądałem zdjęcia z różnych realizacji gdzie jest wysoki sufit i nie ma okien w dachu i wygląda to dobrze moim zdaniem. Dodatkowo pobawiłem się*tym programem Velux Daylight Visualizer i dodawanie okien w dachu nie zmieniało zbyt mocno naświetlenia w salonie, który już i tak jest mocno oświetlony. Ewentualnie mogę jeszcze pomyśleć o poszerzeniu największego przeszklenia o 50-70 cm bo tyle tam jeszcze wejdzie szyby, ale pytanie czy warto i jak się to odbije na cenie przeszklenia, które miałoby wtedy 3,5-3,7 mb długości + 110 cm na drzwi tarasowe.

*Symulacja bez okien*
   

(1 obrazek to uśrednione oświetlenie w danym miesiącu)

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

My mamy wysoki sufit bez okien połaciowych i jest widno, nawet bardo widno. Nie wiem gdzie budujesz, czy w mieście czy na wsi, bo w mieście jest jeszcze jedna wada okien połaciowych. Są notorycznie obkupkowane prez ptaki.

----------


## tomkowz

*ciężkiprzypadek* – dzięki za Twoją opinię na ten temat. Będę budował się na wsi na niedużym osiedlu domków parterowych.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

koncept " nowoczesnej stodoły " jak najbardziej trafny, ale 
czy nie powinno być tak, aby pokoje dzieci ( użytkujące je głównie po południu ) były ukierunkowane w kierunku ZACH ( światło naturalne po południu ) oraz z widokiem nie na ścianę wiaty samochodowej ( ? )

----------


## tomkowz

*ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI*, hmmm... no tak, słuszne uwagi. Bym chciał żeby okna były wszystkie na południe albo południowy zachód, ale nie zawsze się da. Póki co nic lepszego nie wymyśliłem. W domu rodzinnym okno w moim pokoju gdzie mieszkałem jest na północny wschód i nie narzekałem nigdy. Co do wiaty to nie pasowało mi rzeczywiście jej ustawienie i ją zmieniłem kilka dni temu, ale nie podzieliłem się jeszcze tą informacją. Przerzuciłem ją za sypialnię, czyli tam gdzie nie ma żadnego okna na elewacji. Od okien pokojów dziecięcych do granicy działki jest 6 metrów więc myślę, że całkiem okej. W sumie jak tak patrzę to okna pokoi dziecięcych wystawione są na południowy wschód więc nie tak najgorzej.



Wiata usytuowana w taki sposób, aby była możliwie blisko granicy działki, ale też tak żeby w razie czego upchnąć za nią jakiś pojazd. Kto wie czy kiedyś nie wpadniemy na pomysł kupienia czegoś dodatkowego. Wiata oddalona od granicy na 4 metry a od domu najbliżej jest na 2.4m więc przejścia jest sporo.



Dodatkowo ostatnio powstawał koncept wgłębnika ogrodowego z miejscem na ognisko oraz taka wiata/altanka, w której byłby stół oraz być może jakiś grill. Póki co pomysł otwarty i do przemyślenia, ale kiedyś byłem kilka razy w takiej altanie na spotkaniu i bardzo mi się podobało, że można było wrzucić coś na ruszt i zjeść  :smile:  Czytałem, że ognisko i podobne rzeczy warto usytuować na ścianie wschodniej bo niby na wschód wieje wiatr w Polsce (przeważnie). Dodatkowo byłaby tam jakaś roślinność, która trochę by przesłoniła to miejsce od sąsiadów by im też za bardzo nie przeszkadzać.



No i myślałem też o tarasie od strony południowo zachodniej. Raczej musiałby być zadaszony, a że nie chciałbym robić całorocznego zadaszenia to pomyślałem, że może taka markiza wysuwana mogłaby zdać egzamin, ewentualnie jakaś niewysoka roślinność przed tarasem, która dałaby kapkę cienia ale nie zabierała za dużo słońca. Temat również otwarty, a to co widać to pierwsze efekty móżdżenia w tym temacie.



Być może sprawdziłaby się bardziej taka wiata jak zrobił u siebie *kaszpir007*, która byłaby oddalona od domu tak mniej więcej w połowie między ogrodzeniem a elewacją frontową. Taka wiata też wygląda ciekawie, a i pewnie jeśli chodzi o koszta to pewnie sporo taniej niż taki taras z zadaszeniem w postaci markizy. 

W wersji alternatywnej mogłoby wyglądać to w ten sposób. Przyznam, że wygląda to ciekawie i bryła domu pozostaje nienaruszona poprzez "dodatki".



Wystawa południowo zachodnia jest usytuowana przy drodze wewnętrznej z lasem oddalonym o 45 metrów w linii prostej. Myślałem o jakiejś roślinności wyższej lub wyższym płocie, który odgraniczy przechodzących gapiów w jakimś stopniu choć sama elewacja frontowa oddalona jest od ogrodzenia o 15 metrów. Jeszcze nie myślałem za dużo w tej kwestii, ale jest sporo sposobów większą prywatność na froncie działki. W okolicy domy parterowe.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... ten układ w zagospodarowaniu też nie jest korzystny !
wiata "samochodowa" z jednej strony / główne wejście do budynku z drugiej i faktycznie idzie się przez pół działki, aby dostać się do wnętrza obiektu.
Ja rozpatrywałbym lokalizację budynek / wiata w układzie " *L* " z wiatą jak w pierwotnej i ostatniej wersji, ale tak, aby nie przesłaniała widoków z okien i z logicznym powiązaniem komunikacyjnym do wejścia głównego.
Możliwe, że ( dla pierwotnej wersji, ale z lepsza lokalizacją wiaty ) udałoby się połączyć daszkiem komunikacyjnym wiatę z wejściem głównym, możliwe, że mógłby powstać wiatrołap z " prawdziwego zdarzenia " ( może na zewnątrz budynku ? ) ... jest wiele możliwości. Tu trzeba też pamiętać, że na tej niezabudowanej działce od PD/WSCH powstanie jakiś budynek, tak więc na tym etapie również należy brać go pod uwagę.

----------


## tomkowz

*ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI* słusznie punktujesz te niedociągnięcia, zgadzam się. Do wejścia domu z wiaty nie jest najbliżej i przyjrzę się jeszcze temu problemowi i może połączenie wiaty z szopką jest w tym momencie niefortunne, ale teraz na nic lepszego nie mogę wpaść. Dodatkowo należy wziąć poprawkę na to, że w domu rodziców mam 20 metrów od furtki do drzwi wejściowych i specjalnie mi to nie przeszkadza bo i sporo czasu tak mieszkałem i nigdy nie wymyślałem, że mam daleko do wyjścia  :smile:  Aczkolwiek nie jest to w zgodzie z najnowszymi trendami projektowania domu. No nic, może jakoś ten problem uda mi się rozwiązać. Dzięki!

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... no tak. Jeszcze mam jedną uwagę " krytyczną ". Rzut został podzielony na strefę nocną + strefę dzienną + strefę "dzieci" ( pełniącą również funkcję strefy nocnej ).
Wejście główne z garderobą zostało tak niefortunnie zlokalizowane, że trudno jest mi zrozumieć sytuację, w której np. dziecko ( inna osoba ) wychodzi w piżamie z pokoju do łazienki, a jednocześnie ktoś wchodzi do budynku uruchamiając kurtynę powietrzną ( brak wiatrołapu ). Reasumując : zarówno do zagospodarowania jak i samego budynku podszedłbym jeszcze raz, aby to wszystko poukładać od strony formy obiektu / doświetleń, ale też rozwiązań wewnątrz obiektu, które chyba nie do końca są przemyślane.

----------


## maaszak

> No i myślałem też o tarasie od strony południowo zachodniej. Raczej musiałby być zadaszony, a że nie chciałbym robić całorocznego zadaszenia to pomyślałem, że może taka markiza wysuwana mogłaby zdać egzamin, ewentualnie jakaś niewysoka roślinność przed tarasem, która dałaby kapkę cienia ale nie zabierała za dużo słońca. Temat również otwarty, a to co widać to pierwsze efekty móżdżenia w tym temacie.


Osobiście nie podobają mi się wysuwane markizy. Moim zdaniem lepiej wygląda postawienie na tarasie pergoli, tu najlepiej z profili aluminiowych żeby wyglądało lekko i nowocześnie. Na takim "ramiaku" można zamonować zadaszenie sztywne albo np. rozwijane w formie rolety rzymskiej. Poza taką roletą poziomą też miejsce na rolety pionowe zacienające czy moskitiery, które można rozwinąć letnim wieczorem by odciąć strefę tarasu od komarów.

A tu też moja inspiracja jakbym robił zadaszenie u siebie https://www.archdaily.com/928795/cou...and-mikulajova

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... to jest też przykład jak połączyć bryłę garażu z bryłą budynku


Foto: Filip Šlapal
https://www.archdaily.com/928795/cou...medium=gallery

----------


## tomkowz

*maaszak* dzięki za inspirację, bardzo fajnie to wygląda. Też wolałbym mieć taką bryłę garażu, nawet w jednym z pierwszych projektów była taka sama tylko obawiam się kosztów takiej konstrukcji. Ciekaw jestem o ile drożej mniej więcej w porównaniu do wiaty z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Dachu tam sporo jednak i pewnie konstrukcja dachu taka jak na domu? Samo połączenie budynków rzeczywiście ciekawe.

----------


## tomkowz

Cześć! Wracam po krótkiej przerwie  :smile:  Spędziłem ostatnio kilka wieczorów na archdaily oglądając realizacje domów w typie stodoły i szczególnie jeden przypadł mi do gustu i spróbowałem go zaadaptować na swoją działkę z pewnymi zmianami zarówno na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz. Funkcje domu nie zmieniły się. Nadal dla pary z jednym dzieckiem (lub dwojgiem dzieci).

Bardzo spodobało mi się to ogromne szklenie w salono-jadalnio-kuchni i zastanawiam się czy realizacja jego będzie bardzo kosztowna czy tylko kosztowna. Zastanawiam się również jak pod kątem konstrukcyjnym osadzony jest dach nad tarasem gdy to szklenie ma 11 metrów... Czy dach utrzyma się na wieńcu czy będzie trzeba robić jakieś specjalne zabiegi? Hmmm... 

Wziąłem sobie do serca komentarze odnośnie dojścia z auta do domu i wymyśliłem całkiem autorską wiatę z której jestem bardzo zadowolony  :smile:  Szopka została kompletnie wydzielona na tyły domu.

Sam dom przesunięty ku północno-wschodniej granicy na jakieś 8 metrów.

Na ścianie północno-wschodniej okna 500x5000 w strefie dziennej i w strefie gdzie znajduje się biurko. Okna na wysokości 90cm, tak żeby można było przez nie spoglądać siedząc przy stole, kanapie lub przy biurku.

Trochę się rozpędziłem i wyszło 150 m2...

Poza tym na wschodniej części zlokalizowany wgłębnik i altana.

Plan:


https://www.dropbox.com/s/vv354gyzh2...19%29.jpg?dl=0

Przeniosłem projekt do Sketch Up i można go zobaczyć tutaj: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gc6jstfe05...kt-4a.mov?dl=0

Zmiana chyba na plus  :smile:

----------


## Bertha

W #3 napisałeś "_Natomiast w łazience małżeńskiej bardziej pasuje mi jak jest pod prysznicem bo można potraktować je jako półkę."
_Okno nie jest półką!  Uwierzysz,  gdy w celu otwarcia okna bedziesz naprędce zgarniał flaszencje plastikowe i szklane oraz inne drobiazgi.  Kiedyś glazurę w miejscu parapetu położyłem specjalnie z takim spadkiem, aby nic nie ustało.  Po jednej szklanej buteleczce rozsypanej w drobny mak po całej łazience, pojmiesz w czym rzecz.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Cześć! Wracam po krótkiej przerwie  Spędziłem ostatnio kilka wieczorów na archdaily oglądając realizacje domów w typie stodoły i szczególnie jeden przypadł mi do gustu i spróbowałem go zaadaptować na swoją działkę z pewnymi zmianami zarówno na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz. Funkcje domu nie zmieniły się. Nadal dla pary z jednym dzieckiem (lub dwojgiem dzieci).
> 
> Bardzo spodobało mi się to ogromne szklenie w salono-jadalnio-kuchni i zastanawiam się czy realizacja jego będzie bardzo kosztowna czy tylko kosztowna. Zastanawiam się również jak pod kątem konstrukcyjnym osadzony jest dach nad tarasem gdy to szklenie ma 11 metrów... Czy dach utrzyma się na wieńcu czy będzie trzeba robić jakieś specjalne zabiegi? Hmmm... 
> 
> Wziąłem sobie do serca komentarze odnośnie dojścia z auta do domu i wymyśliłem całkiem autorską wiatę z której jestem bardzo zadowolony  Szopka została kompletnie wydzielona na tyły domu.
> 
> Sam dom przesunięty ku północno-wschodniej granicy na jakieś 8 metrów.
> 
> Na ścianie północno-wschodniej okna 500x5000 w strefie dziennej i w strefie gdzie znajduje się biurko. Okna na wysokości 90cm, tak żeby można było przez nie spoglądać siedząc przy stole, kanapie lub przy biurku.
> ...


Domek fajny, ale czy Jesteś przekonany, ze chciałbyś wejście do domu zrobić przez kuchnię? Chyba, ze macie tam mega porządek cały czas.
A gdzie będzie pralnia? Bo jak w gospodarczym to trochę daleko od sypialni. Proponuję równiez wyjście bezpośrednio z pralni na zewnątrz. Garderoby nie będzie ?
A będziesz  robił wysoki sufit?
Polecam :smile:  sama mam i robi to wrazenie.  Szwagierka ma większą powierzchnię części dziennej i  u niej wygląda jakby miała mniej metrów niz u nas. Az musieliśmy jej pokazać projekt , bo nie wierzyła i myślała, e mamy więcej.

----------


## tomkowz

*Bertha* – Dzięki za komentarz! Widziałem, że ludzie tak ustawiają na parapetach w łazience i nawet wyglądało to ok, ale możesz mieć rację, może coś spaść z parapetu w trakcie otwierania.

*ciężkiprzypadek*  – Pralnia tak jak w poprzednim projekcie w gospodarczym pomieszczeniu. Daleko to prawda. W poprzednim też było daleko w sumie, ale w łazience można postawić kosz na pranie. Co do wyjścia z gospodarczego na zewnątrz to nie uważam by było potrzebne. Wyjście z domu i tak jest niedaleko a dodatkowo to jest tam suszarka obok pralki. Wysoki sufit bym chciał.

----------


## Elfir

bardziej skomplikowany plan domu.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

zdecydowanie lepszy plan od poprzednich - można powiedzieć " coś się rodzi " ale :
- na 100% walczyłbym o osobną toaletę dostępną z komunikacji ogólnej ( przy pokoju dziennym ) - może gdzieś przy garderobie wiatrołapu ?
- brakuje pralni / suszarni, pomieszczenia gospodarczego w części nocnej
- troszeczkę zagmatwana komunikacja ( wynikowa ) przy pokojach dzieci
- ... 11m wieńca / belki to dużo - na 90% mogą pojawić się słupki ( np. stalowe przy wieńcu / belce stalowej )
- zmiana na plus ( rozwojowa )

----------


## tomkowz

> bardziej skomplikowany plan domu.


*Elfir* – może się tak wydawać, ale ogólnie to wygląda w porządku. Może ta komunikacja na końcu sprawia takie wrażenie.





> zdecydowanie lepszy plan od poprzednich - można powiedzieć " coś się rodzi " ale :
> - na 100% walczyłbym o osobną toaletę dostępną z komunikacji ogólnej ( przy pokoju dziennym ) - może gdzieś przy garderobie wiatrołapu ?
> - brakuje pralni / suszarni, pomieszczenia gospodarczego w części nocnej
> - troszeczkę zagmatwana komunikacja ( wynikowa ) przy pokojach dzieci
> - ... 11m wieńca / belki to dużo - na 90% mogą pojawić się słupki ( np. stalowe przy wieńcu / belce stalowej )
> - zmiana na plus ( rozwojowa )


*ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI* – dzięki za komentarz. 

Z tą toaletą dla gości to nie wiem, jeszcze popatrzę na projekt i może uda się coś ugrać, ale w tej kwestii to nie czuję presji. Jak u kogoś jestem to przeważnie nie ma specjalnej toalety dla gości, a i w domu rodzinnym nigdy takiej nie mieliśmy. Wiadomo, że fajnie byłoby mieć do wszystkich celów dedykowane pomieszczenie  :smile:  Jednakże z łazienką/toaletą to od początku planuję, że łazienka dla dziecka ma być też łazienką/toaletą dla gości.

Co do komunikacji to w sumie może się tak wydawać przez te ścianki, ale jako gość domu to przechodzisz koło biblioteczki, biurka, skręcasz i jesteś w łazience w zacisznym miejscu gdzie możesz bez stresów załatwić swoje potrzeby zdala od salonu  :smile:  


--

Udało mi się wygospodarować miejsce na schowek z pralką, suszarką, koszami na brudy, deską do prasowania. Nawet wydaje się to być ciekawym rozwiązaniem.



https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcm75gsk6r...19%29.jpg?dl=0

---

Hmm... chyba znalazłem sposób na przeniesienie pompy i zbiornika wody bliżej łazienek... muszę pogłówkować.

----------


## tomkowz

Chyba udało mi się dosyć sensownie umieścić pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Co prawda niewielkie (2x1,7m), ale przy założeniu, że będzie zbiornik ~250L i pompa ciepła nad nią się zmieści to wejdzie również pralka i potencjalny odkurzacz centralny jeśli na niego bym się zdecydował, a tego jeszcze nie wiem bo mam mieszane uczucia i dopiero o nim czytam.

Mam problem z rekuperatorem bo też bym go tam wsadzić robiąc wyższy sufit w tym pomieszczeniu niż wszędzie indziej, albo umieszczając go może na poddaszu z dojściem po schodach z korytarza? No nie wiem... I też wszędzie piszą ludzie "z dala od sypialni", i też nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. Czy przez ścianę nośną rekuperator będzie słyszalny? Czy jak go umieszczę na poddaszu nad tym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym to będzie coś lepiej? Czy jest się czym przejmować w praktyce przy takim układzie jak zaproponowany? Z rogu budynku byłoby w sumie trzeba dużo rur ciągnąć bardzo długich, a ze środka domu to już odpowiednio mniej w sumie. Chętnie poczytam komentarze od bardziej doświadczonych co można by rozważyć w tym przypadku.

Poniżej zamieszczam szkic projektu.



Załączane obrazki są wg. mnie mocno skompresowane więc podrzucam link na dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnt70l2o8g...19%29.jpg?dl=0

Z góry dzięki wszystkim komentującym dotychczas  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

pomiędzy spiżarką, a garderobą wiatrołapu dodałbym pom. toalety dostępne od str. garderoby-wiatrołapu.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Mam problem z rekuperatorem

- nad całą częścią nocną można zrobić poddasze, w tym z rekuperatorem, z nawiewem powietrza w ścianie szczytowej i wywiewem dachowym.
- nad częścią dzienną można całość pomieszczeń otworzyć po dach, przy czym już na tym etapie trzeba przewidzieć instalacje WM obejmujące tą część budynku
- z PC jest zazwyczaj tak ( jeśli jest planowana ), że lepsza jest lokalizacja przy ścianie zewnętrznej z uwagi na możliwą jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy

----------


## casual

Każda kolejna wersja projektu przybliża cię do serii Ekonomicznych albo Rodzinnych od Domów z Wizją  :smile:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Każda kolejna wersja projektu przybliża cię do serii Ekonomicznych albo Rodzinnych od Domów z Wizją


No nie do końca, bo w nich nie ma wejścia przez  kuchnię, a to nie jest zbyt dobry pomysł.... chyba, ze się jada poza domem, to wtedy nie jest to problematyczne.

A pralnia, w którym pomieszczeniu technicznym będzie?

Mam wrazenie, że ta pompa to jakaś mała, wiesz już jaką zakupisz?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

wchodząc do części dziennej mamy na wprost pokój dzienny, kuchnię mijamy z lewej - moim zdaniem to rozwiązanie jest OK ! 
osoba z zakupami nie będzie "gonić" ze wszystkim od wejścia do kuchni przez cały budynek, tu ma po drodze : kuchnia / spiżarka lub wejście bezpośrednio w pokój dzienny.

----------


## casual

@ciezkiprzypadek
No właśnie zakładam, że kolejne wersje usuną ten problem.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... a !
ścianki wysokiej zabudowy w kuchni powinny być na przeciwległej ścianie ! tj. od str. garderoby / spiżarki

----------


## tomkowz

> Każda kolejna wersja projektu przybliża cię do serii Ekonomicznych albo Rodzinnych od Domów z Wizją


*casual* – od nich zaczynałem poszukiwania  :smile: 




> No nie do końca, bo w nich nie ma wejścia przez  kuchnię, a to nie jest zbyt dobry pomysł.... chyba, ze się jada poza domem, to wtedy nie jest to problematyczne.
> 
> A pralnia, w którym pomieszczeniu technicznym będzie?
> 
> Mam wrazenie, że ta pompa to jakaś mała, wiesz już jaką zakupisz?


*ciężkiprzypadek* – Nie dobry pomysł, masz na myśli, że tam przeważnie jest brudno, są gary i takie tam? A punktu widzenia użytkowania wydaje mi się to ciekawa koncepcja. Rozpłaszczasz się, wchodzisz z zakupami, rozpakowujesz czy to do lodówki czy do spiżarki i zmykasz do salonu. Nie byłem w wielu domach, ale u mnie w domu rodzinnym trzeba tyrać z siatkami do kuchni przez cały dom  :smile:  Podejrzewam, że jest to kwestia przyzwyczajenia się do takiego ustawienia, jak ze wszystkim zresztą...

Co do pompy to jeszcze nie wiem jaką zamówię, ale tak mniej więcej orientowałem się w wymiarach. Zbiornik na wodę rysuję 70x70cm + stawiam kilka cm od ściany. Taki zbiornik ma mniejsze wymiary zazwyczaj i jakieś 1,3m wys. Wewnętrzna jednostka pompy to nie wiem jakie dokładnie ma wymiary, ale podejrzewam, że coś koło 70 cm szerokości i taką rysuję. A na głębokość to może rzeczywiście za mało? Będę musiał to zweryfikować.

Pralka i suszarka w pomieszczeniu z pompą, tam nad łazienkami. Zasadniczo to ma być jedno pomieszczenie techniczne, właśnie gdzieś tam zlokalizowane.




> ... a !
> ścianki wysokiej zabudowy w kuchni powinny być na przeciwległej ścianie ! tj. od str. garderoby / spiżarki





> Mam problem z rekuperatorem
> 
> - nad całą częścią nocną można zrobić poddasze, w tym z rekuperatorem, z nawiewem powietrza w ścianie szczytowej i wywiewem dachowym.
> - nad częścią dzienną można całość pomieszczeń otworzyć po dach, przy czym już na tym etapie trzeba przewidzieć instalacje WM obejmujące tą część budynku
> - z PC jest zazwyczaj tak ( jeśli jest planowana ), że lepsza jest lokalizacja przy ścianie zewnętrznej z uwagi na możliwą jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy


*ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI* – Jeśli chodzi o kuchnię to zastanawiałem się chwilę również nad tym ustawieniem i nie wiem... zostawiłem to chyba tak  :smile:  Oddzielenie kuchni od jadalnie ścianką automatycznie spowodowało, że ustawiłem wszystko pod tą ścianą. Umieszczę odwrotnie i zobaczę jakie będą moje odczucia.

Co do ogrzewania to planuję na chwilę obecną PC PW. Jestem nieobeznany w temacie i wiem tylko tyle co przeczytam. A czytałem na forum muratora, że to nie problem ustawić jednostkę wewnętrzną z dala od zewnętrznej. Od jednostki wewnętrznej do strony północnej miałbym 2.8m + tyle co do podłogi czyli chyba z 1.5m... Idealnie byłoby zlokalizowanie pompy i jednostki na jednej ścianie, ale wg. tego co wyrysowałem to nie jest za bardzo możliwe...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI – Jeśli chodzi o kuchnię to zastanawiałem się chwilę również nad tym ustawieniem i nie wiem... zostawiłem to chyba tak Oddzielenie kuchni od jadalnie ścianką automatycznie spowodowało, że ustawiłem wszystko pod tą ścianą. Umieszczę odwrotnie i zobaczę jakie będą moje odczucia.

- warto zobaczyć ten wariant z wysoką zabudową meblową od str. garderoby. Może udałoby się ją umieścić we wnęce, wówczas zgubiłaby się w 100% dla osoby wchodzącej do budynku od strony wiatrołapu, a w żaden sposób nie pogorszyłoby to pracy w kuchni.

----------


## tomkowz

Dzień dobry, jestem kompletnie zarobiony obecnie, ale znalazłem pół godzinki żeby pobawić się projektem. Kombinowałem żeby przybliżyć jednostkę wewnętrzną pompy do ściany zewnętrznej i udało mi się wykonać ciekawy zabieg na którym skróciłem dystans praktycznie o metr! 

Mianowicie przesunąłem biurko wgłąb długiej ściany sypialni rezygnując tam z szerokich szaf i zastąpiłem je węższymi na 40cm – na pewno znajdzie się coś co można w nich praktycznie przechowywać. 

Przez ten zabieg uzyskałem dodatkową przestrzeń w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i przesunąłem jednostkę pompy powietrza z zasobnikiem bliżej ściany zewnętrznej domu. Nawet mógłby zmieścić się tam teraz rekuperator. 

Myślę również, że ciekawym pomysłem byłoby umieszczenie wyłazu na poddasze właśnie przez to pomieszczenie.



Duży załącznik

----------


## tomkowz

Odnośnie pompy ciepła i odległości jednostki zewnętrznej od wewnętrznej to uzyskałem następującą odpowiedź, która rozwiewa moje wątpliwości.




> Za krotkie przewody sa niedobre jak maja na tej samej scianie jednostke wew i zew to sztucznie wydluzaja przewody.
> Rozne pompy maja roznie ale tak chyba w wiekszosci splitow min.3m rurek optymalnie jest chyba przy 7m powyzej sa juz jakies minimalne straty rzedu 1-3% powyzej 15metrow to juz bardziej znaczace male pompy nieraz maja max do 15m ale wieksze to nawet 30mtg

----------


## Kaizen

> Odnośnie pompy ciepła i odległości jednostki zewnętrznej od wewnętrznej to uzyskałem następującą odpowiedź, która rozwiewa moje wątpliwości.


Jednostka zewnętrzna ma fabrycznie nabity czynnik przewidziany dla określonej długości rur. Znacząco dłuższe wymagają dobicia czynnika, znacząco krótsze odessania (wypuszczać do atmosfery nie wolno). Dlatego instalatorzy "sztucznie" wydłużają jak nie mają jak odessać precyzyjnej ilości czynnika.
Przewody PC i klimy są fabrycznie słabo izolowane a robią się ciepłe. Dlatego co do zasady im krótsze - tym lepiej. I warto dodatkowo zaizolować. W wątku "FLIRtuję" ze stopki masz trochę fotek z termowizji klimy (co do zasady to samo co PC).

----------


## tomkowz

> Jednostka zewnętrzna ma fabrycznie nabity czynnik przewidziany dla określonej długości rur. Znacząco dłuższe wymagają dobicia czynnika, znacząco krótsze odessania (wypuszczać do atmosfery nie wolno). Dlatego instalatorzy "sztucznie" wydłużają jak nie mają jak odessać precyzyjnej ilości czynnika.
> Przewody PC i klimy są fabrycznie słabo izolowane a robią się ciepłe. Dlatego co do zasady im krótsze - tym lepiej. I warto dodatkowo zaizolować. W wątku "FLIRtuję" ze stopki masz trochę fotek z termowizji klimy (co do zasady to samo co PC).


*Kaizen* Nie zastanawiałem się jeszcze za długo w kwestii wykonania, ale wydaje mi się, że te przewody mogłyby iść w warstwie wylewki lub jakoś tak na poziomie podłogi właśnie. Dzięki za linka do zdjęć i opisu. Ciekawa sprawa, że te przewody nie są dobrze zaizolowane na zewnątrz.

----------


## tomkowz

Byłem dziś na działce i widzę, że obok zaczyna się budowa nowego domów, chyba ktoś chce zdążyć jeszcze z fundamentami przed nowym rokiem  :smile: 

Miałem jeszcze trochę czasu by nanieść kosmetyczne zmiany na projekt. Dosyć mocno się ustabilizował i nie robię żadnych drastycznych zmian, prócz tych, które zostały wprowadzone ostatnio.

- Wyrzuciłem tę ściankę między kuchnią a jadalnią. Wydaje mi się, że zabierała sporo miejsca, ale nie wnosiła za dużo i jakoś tak przez nią miałem odczucie, że w jadalni robi się*tak ciaśniej, czy coś. Efektem tego jest skrócenie domu o 1m.
- Zmodyfikowałem kuchnię, wydaje mi się, że obecnie jest ona bardziej spójna.
- Dopracowałem podłużne okna w salonie uwzględniając nową kuchnię.
- Dopracowałem temat ścian w łazienkach i pom. gosp. oraz trochę zmodyfikowałem w nich wystrój. Wydaje mi się, że ten jest fajniejszy. Efektem tej pracy jest prostszy układ komunikacji w części prywatnej.
- Nadal twierdzę, że nie potrzebuję dodatkowej łazienki dla gości  :smile: 

-- 

Powierzchnia użytkowa – 148,75 m2
Wiatrołap – 8,70 m2
Spiżarnia – 4,06 m2
Kuchnia – 18,10 m2
Salon + Jadalnia – 38,45 m2
Sypialnia + Garderoba – 25,32 m2
Łazienka – 5,31 m2
Komunikacja (z biurkiem) – 16,57 m2
Pom. Gosp. – 4,78 m2
Łazienka 2 – 4,43 m2
Pokój 1 – 12,42 m2
Pokój 2 – 10,61 m2



Link do dużego obrazka

----------


## jajmar

Ile szerokości ma ten korytarz w którym są dwa miejsca pracy? Za siedzącym przy biurku da się swobodnie przejść? Wygląda że nie.  Mam alergię na "pokoje dla gości" i "łazienki dla gości" ale masz daleko do łazienki z kuchni czy jadalni, dla domowników daleko.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Teraz jak meble kuchenne są tyłem do wejścia jest duzo lepiej :smile:  Ale rzeczywiście brakuje łazienki w części dziennej. Moze małe wc upchać między wiatrołapem a pom. tech.
I wejście zrobić z wiatrołapu.I tak wiatrołap masz spory, jak mu zabierzesz trochę powierzchni, to mu nie zaszkodzi. 
Nasz przedsionek ma niecałe 7m2 i jest bardzo obszerny jak na takie pomieszczenie.
W czasie wykańczania, kładzenia mat podłogowych i folii słuzył i nadal słuzy nam za salon, kuchnię i magazynek.  Mam w nim 8 skrzydeł drzwiowych, wielką antenę satelitarną, kuchenkę, 2 krzesła, farby itp badziewia.

----------


## tomkowz

*Jajmar* – Między biurkiem a ścianą jest 120 cm. Nawet jak ktoś będzie siedział, to te 70 cm będzie w sam raz na przejście jednej osoby, a jak się rozwalę jak żaba na liściu na krześle w korytarzu to pewnie się przesunę i poprawię pozycję gdy będzie potrzeba zrobienia tam przejścia  :smile:  Do łazienki rzeczywiście nie jest najbliżej, ale nie wiem czy to taki minus.

*ciężkiprzypadek* – Nadal nie jestem przekonany do łazienki przy komunikacji. Wolę zmniejszyć minimalnie spiżarkę by zmieścić jeszcze kawałek szafy od garderoby bo to wydaje mi się bardziej potrzebne niż jeszcze jeden sedes. To już chyba kwestia kompromisu na tym etapie...

----------


## tomkowz

Cześć! Przez natłok pracy dopiero znalazłem chwilę czasu by odświeżyć temat a nawet przeczytać jeden dziennik budowlany  :smile: 

Myślę, że projekt dosyć dobrze się uleżał i prócz niewielkich modyfikacji przyszedł czas na szukanie architekta. Jeśli posiadacie kontakt do godnego zaufania architekta z okolic Szczecina czy Stargardu lub zdalnie to chętnie przyjmę kontakt  :smile:  Przez weekend postaram się przygotować konspekt, który będę mógł wykorzystać przy rozmowach z architektami. 

Cenami ofert zamierzam się dzielić zarówno podczas szukania architekta jak i samej budowy w przyszłości. Mam nadzieję, że komuś to pomoże bo sam też szukałem cen czytając dzienniki. Póki co mam raptem kilka kosztów zebranych w excelu, ale pewnie podzielę się nimi w dzienniku jak już powstanie.

W grudniu otrzymałem jedną ofertę na wykonanie projektu domu za ~21 000 - 22 000 zł netto. Pomyślałem zatem, że skupię się na tym co umiem najlepiej, czyli na swojej pracy, a temat domu chwilę jeszcze poleży i dojrzeje  :smile:  Wierzę, że uda mi się znaleźć ofertę z lepszą ceną za wykonanie projektu nie tracąc na jakości.

Z ostatnich wprowadzonych modyfikacji to:
- poszerzenie komunikacji (tam gdzie biurko) do 130 cm.
- przesunięte drzwi wejściowe by zmieścić ławeczkę 120x30 cm.
- lekko zmodyfikowane okna na ścianie północno-wschodniej by móc zamontować pompę ciepła (chcę uniknąć montażu pompy przed samym oknem zatem myślę, że musi pojawić się ściana w danym miejscu, a przez pompę i tak się nie da zobaczyć co jest za oknem).
- powiększone okna łazienek (szkło mleczne)

Nadal nie potrafię wrzucać tu dużych zdjęć więc podzielę się linkiem do planu.









Pozdrawiam, 
Tomasz!

----------


## Elfir

i dzieciaki przychodzace z kolegami będą ci biegać wokoło kanapy.

----------


## tomkowz

> i dzieciaki przychodzace z kolegami będą ci biegać wokoło kanapy.


*Elfir* – Wczoraj się nad tym zastanawiałem i doszedłem do wniosku, że nie jest do jakiś specjalny problem. Chcąc mieć dużą strefę dzienną trzeba pójść na jakiś kompromis. Dzieci raz przejdą obok kanapy, a raz obok stołu i raczej nic z tym się nie zrobi. Ewentualnie można nie mieć dzieci jeśli jest to aż tak duży problem dla kogoś  :smile:  Plusem jest to, że będę wiedział, że moje przyszłe dziecko wróciło do domu bo obok kanapy nie przemknie niezauważone, a wiadomo jaka jest dzisiejsza młodzież  :big tongue:

----------


## tomkowz

Cześć! Minęły 3 tygodnie od ostatniej aktualizacji, ale nie ma co się spieszyć. Pochłonęły mnie dzienniki budowy i masa artykułów, które czytam. W międzyczasie spojrzałem też raz jeszcze na projekt domu i wprowadziłem kilka znaczących zmian. Udało mi się również zmniejszyć rozmiar domu dzięki czemu będzie mniej płyty, ścian i dachu do wykonania. Zdecydowałem się też na tańszą opcję wiaty garażowej połączonej z budynkiem gospodarczym jako jedna konstrukcja zamiast dwóch osobnych, gdzie wiata miała znaczną powierzchnię zadaszenia. Aktualnie chodnik z wiaty do domu niezadaszony, aczkolwiek zastanawiam się nadal czy można to jakoś sensownie zadaszyć. Wcześniej wspomniana była jedna z realizacji, gdzie takie zadaszenie między budynkami było, ale wydaje mi się, że wygląda to trochę topornie na wizualizacji. To jeszcze do przemyślenia.

Mam wrażenie, że uporządkowałem znacznie strefę prywatną, trochę poprzenosiłem pomieszczenia, przeniosłem komunikację i wygląda to lepiej moim zdaniem, a przynajmniej bardziej spójnie (?).



--

Ogromny zmiana jeśli chodzi o okna. Dostałem wycenę na okna dla poprzedniego etapu i wyszło 48 000 zł brutto z ciepłym montażem. 
53,94 m2 okien (129,5 mb)
- Szklenia 3 szyby, 4/18/4/18/4
- 180x230 i 205x230 to 6/18/6/18/6, więc w sumie sporo się ich zebrało w wycenie,
- drzwi tarasowe dwuskrzydłowe 180x230. 
- VEKA SL 82 Premium Line AdamS, Ug = 0,5-0,6; g = 54%; Uw 0,74-0,78 W/m2K. 
- Małe okna 201x50 Ug=0.5; g=54%; Uw=0,879 W/m2K, widać większy udział ramy w całym oknie (ale to okno zmieniam na wyższe 60cm)
- Najmniejsze okno 110x50 ma te same parametry co reszta ale Uw = 0,965 W/m2K. Też zwiększyłem do 60cm.
- W szkleniu łączonym 201x230 + 201x230 + 180x230 + 201x230 + 201x230 doszły do wyceny 4 łączniki statyczne, które kosztowały 1000 zł sztuka. Ich liczba została ograniczona w nowym projekcie.
- Pod okna do podłogi wliczone było poszerzenie (choć*teraz widzę, że BK 10cm robi podobną*robotę).

Po zmianach mam niecałe 40 m2 okien w projekcie czyli o 25% mniej co przełoży się na spore oszczędności. Dodatkowo myślę, że rozwiązał się problem z ogromnym podciągiem, który mógłby być*problematyczny. Teraz w salonie są otwory 270 i 450 szerokości, czyli tyle ile maksymalnie może mieć żaluzja Z90.

--

Szukaliśmy również inspiracji jak miałaby wyglądać elewacja i pomyśleliśmy, że biała elewacja ze wstawkami drewna i płaska blacha będzie się dobrze prezentować i nie pochłonie tak dużo budżetu jak inne rozwiązania, nad którymi myśleliśmy.





Spodobał nam się mocno dach na Ekonomicznym 4a z elewacją na Ekonomiczny 2t.

--

Ruszyłem również papierologię. Zdobyłem mapki zasadnicze, wypis i wyrys z MPZP potwierdzający, że mogę budować to co chcę zbudować  :smile: , złożyłem warunki o warunki techniczne wody, kanalizacji i prądu. Czas oczekiwania 30-35 dni...

Potrzbuję jeszcze załatwić jakieś zezwolenie od konserwatora zabytków, jako że budowa w strefie archeologicznej W III, ale nie bardzo wiem jaki to papier i gdzie złożyć, muszę zadzwonić i popytać.

----------


## tomkowz

Dom już praktycznie nie ulega zmianom. Jeśli już to bardzo kosmetycznym w środku. 

Dostałem warunki techniczne przyłącza z ENEA po 2 tygodniach, zamiast po czterech jak mówili w BOKu. Wniosek składałem na 20 kW, nie wiem czy nie za dużo, najwyżej będziemy zmniejszać czy coś. Nie wiem też czy warto od razu podpisywać czy poczekać aż projekt będzie gotowy. W sumie wcześniej prąd potrzebny nie będzie.

Czekam jeszcze na warunki techniczne z WOZ oraz muszę przejechać się do starostwa po dokument kategoryzacji gleb, ale to jak będę miał chwilę rano.

--

Zastanawiają mnie jeszcze następujące tematy:

✅ 1) Jakie źródło ogrzewania domu? Czysty prąd + PV czy PC PW + mało PV aby tylko pokryło PC. Czytam czytam i sam nie wiem.

✅ 2) Czy ściana szczytowa może być w konstrukcji drewnianej żeby zachować ciągłość izolacji strop/ściana konstrukcyjna, czy ma to sens czy lepiej murowana, ocieplić z dwóch stron by była ciągłość elewacji i nie kombinować? – Ten temat poruszę już pewnie z architektem.

✅ 3) Podoba nam się drewno na elewacji, jednakże trzeba dać cieniej styropian żeby pokryło się z resztą ściany gdzie jest tylko styropian. Czy tak się robi zazwyczaj? Czy stosuje się wtedy styropian o lepszych parametrach by zgubić jego grubość?

---

Pozostałe ustalenia
- Dom posadowiony na płycie fundamentowej
- Ogrzewanie w wylewce.
- Ściany zewnętrzne z BK 600
- Ściany wewnętrzne z Silki 12
- Konstrukcja dachu wiązarowa
- Na dachu dachówka ceramiczna. Nie płaska bo producenci zdzierają kasę z tych, którzy chcą mieć płaską. Widziałem Bogen Reform 11 łupkowo-szarą i wygląda bardzo ciekawie.
- Rynny półokrągłe. Za kwadratowe trzeba sporo dopłacić (+30%) i podobno są trudniejsze w utrzymaniu jeśli chodzi o czystość – trudniej wymiatać z nich liście i brud.
- Okna energooszczędne. 3 szyby; Uw 0,71 – 0,8; Profil 82 (chyba Salamander bo dostałem dosyć dobrą ofertę), Szklenie tarasowe najpewniej będzie jednak HS, ale zostawiamy sobie opcję na zmianę decyzji. Otwory będą 180x230 i 450x230 więc jak podejmiemy inną decyzję to zmiana będzie bez problemu na podwójne tarasowe i ogromny fix. Do HS trzeba by w mojej konfiguracji okien dopłacić 8500 zł, więc nie tak źle, ale to jeszcze jest do pomyślenia jak będziemy bliżej okien. Otworów jednak nie zmieniam już.

*Edycja 2020-02-20*
Deski na elewacji. Można wykonać zarówno na ścianie ocieplonej wełną mineralną bądź na styropianie z rusztem kotwionym do muru z zachowaniem przerwy dylatacyjnej tak jak opisane tutaj. A tutaj film prezentujący jak ułożyć deski pionowo.

Parametry przegrody zewnętrznej:
- BK 24 600 (U = 0,6 W/m2K, lambda = 0,144)
- Styropian 20 cm (lambda = 0,032)

Izolacyjność cieplna przegrody
U pełnej przegrody = 0,126
U przegrody z deskowaniem (16 cm izolacji, przerwa dylatacyjna 2cm + deska 2cm) = 0,15.

Wydaje mi się, że deska jest tutaj pomijalna i nie zmieni wyniku.

Miałbym 155 m2 elewacji z pełnym ociepleniem i 25 m2 elewacji pokrytej styropianem i deską + ~38 m2 okien, których nie uwzględniłem w tych obliczeniach. Średnio U przegrody miałoby 0,129 czyli niecałe 3% gorzej niż przy ścianie bez desek. Myślę, że to pomijalne. Natomiast gdybym miał całą ścianę w takim deskowaniu to byłaby różnica 16% jeśli dobrze liczę. Natomiast nie wiem jak zmiana U samej ściany może wpłynąć na koszt ogrzewania. Musiałbym mieć pewnie całe OZC żeby było co porównywać bo na tym etapie nie wiadomo ile uciekłoby ciepła przez słabiej ocieploną ścianę.

Hmm...

Tak się jeszcze zastanawiam czy aby nie lepiej będzie zrobić na ścianie z deskowaniem normalnie 20 cm styropianu, a nad oknami i deskowaniem gdzie mają być też ukryte żaluzje fasadowe dać zwyczajnie grubiej tego styropianu czyli np. 25 i wtedy wszystko w miarę powinno się zrównać i dobrze wyglądać...

*Edycja 2020-02-21*
Przebrnąłem przez mega wątek o płycie fundamentowej (wyrywkowo bo jest tego za dużo), a także przeczytałem cały wątek o ogrzewaniu kablami w 2017 i obejrzałem film Devi o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym. Jeszcze mam kilka wątków do przeczytania, ale widzę, że wybór sposobu ogrzewania przed poznaniem OZC nie ma kompletnie sensu, także temat ten odraczam do czasu aż OZC zostanie policzone. 

Nie podoba mi się też sposób w jaki prezentowane są dane przez ludzi, którzy mają podłogowe elektryczne. Większość ludzi pisze, że ma elektryczne podłogowe i jakieś tam sterowniki, ale już informacja i ceny jak zrobione jest CWU to jest taka wiedza dla wtajemniczonych. Część czasem napisze, że ma bojler z grzałką, a część, że ma pompę ciepła do CWU i ten koszt jest jakby pomijany przy porównaniu ogrzewania elektryczną i wodną podłogówką. Hmm...

No i jeszcze jeden temat, który pozostawia wiele do myślenia. Zbudowanie energooszczędnego domu ogrzewanego jedynie prądem w kontekście krajowego prawa budowlanego oznacza kombinowanie czy to poprzez zamontowanie PC PW do CWU, klimatyzacji, Paneli PV albo kominka. Są to jakby nie patrzeć dodatkowe koszty. Oraz ci co grzeją kablami a mają klimatyzację lub kominek to nie ukrywają, że dogrzewają tymże kominkiem czy klimatyzacją. Tak więc te wszystkie raporty to trzeba brać z poprawką...

Dodatkowo te sterowniki/termostaty wydają mi się być urządzeniami dosyć mocno upośledzonymi. Nie rozumiem dlaczego (z technicznego punktu widzenia), nie można na nich ustawić np. 10 różnych temperatur w ciągu doby (choćby dla kaprysu inwestora), a zamiast tego dwie bądź trzy? Oraz, że większość termostatów ma problem z ustawieniem jednego okienka przechodzącego przez północ i trzeba się rozdrabniać na okienko wieczorowo-nocne, nocno-poranne i popołudniowe... Ale ludzie jakoś z tym żyją.

Tematu nie porzucam bo wydaje mi się interesujący ze względu na bardzo niską awaryjność kabli w porównaniu do PC, ale wrócę do niego później jak przyjdzie na to czas.

*Edycja 2020-02-24*
Aktualny rzut. Okna w sypialniach zmniejszone do 140x230 dzielone mniej więcej ~50/90 i fix 180x230 + HS 450x230 w salonie. Reszta bez zmian. Decyzja o zmianie szerokości okien podjęta została jakiś czas temu, ale nie aktualizowałem tutaj rzutu wcześniej. Wszystko nam się podoba w naszym projekcie. W tym tygodniu jedziemy na działkę odnaleźć słupki graniczne i będziemy sznurkiem oznaczać gdzie dom będzie znajdował się dom żeby to sobie trochę lepiej zwizualizować  :smile:

----------


## tomkowz

Zastanawiam się nad alternatywnym posadowieniem budynku na wschodnim rogu 3 metry od granicy działki ścianą bez okien i na 4 metry do granicy licząc od pompy ciepła. 

- Tym sposobem zyskuję miejsce na alternatywne posadowienie wiaty z budynkiem gospodarczym prawie równolegle do granicy działki i mogę oddalić dom o 5,5m od rogu budynku gospodarczego (zamiast ~3,5m). 
- Ta decyzja będzie wymagała przesunięcia przyszłej szklarni na przeciwny róg działki, gdzie słońce będzie operowało prawie cały dzień co wydaje mi się korzystniejsze.
- Dodatkowym plusem tej decyzji jest wydłużenie podjazdu na auta z 6,2m na 6,86-7,3m.
- Także furtka byłaby lepiej widoczna z okna przedsionka.

Prócz tych zmian poszerzyłem również wiatę i budynek gospodarczy na 660 dzięki czemu część gospodarcza jest krótsza i nie sięga tak blisko domu, a i szerokość będzie całkiem wygodna do parkowania auta (660x660).

Zasadniczo widzę same plusy takiego posadowienia domu. Mały minus, że po jednej stronie robi się mniej miejsca, ale za to po drugiej robi się go więcej.

Myślę o zastosowaniu deski podpalanej w stylu shou sugi ban, tyle że palnikiem gazowym... Muszę przyznać, że taka elewacja wygląda ciekawie. Szare ramy okien mogłyby się dobrze komponować w takim zestawieniu.

Czy pompę ciepła warto by obrócić o 90 stopni w prawo czy lepiej zostawić obróconą tak jak jest? Czy wpłynie to na głośność jej pracy gdy po jednej stronie strumienia powietrza będzie ściana? Obracając w prawo mógłbym jeszcze bardziej zbliżyć się do granicy działki, ale nie wiem czy pompa nie zacznie głośniej chodzić.

*Widok na działce (północ u góry)*


*Dokładniejszy rzut domu*


*Wizualizacja frontu*

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_alternatywnym posadowieniem budynku na wschodnim rogu 3 metry od granicy działki ..._

rozsądne i logiczne, im bardziej możliwe przesunięcie, tym więcej ogrodu od PD, PD-ZACH ( pomimo dłuższego dojścia do budynku )

----------


## L.mArK

Dzisiaj trafiłem na twój wątek i będę go szczegółowo śledził  :smile:  jesteśmy na tym samym etapie budowy, czyli na samym początku i mamy bardzo podobne założenia  :wink: 

tutaj mój wątek:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...2a-podkarpacie

----------


## tomkowz

*ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI*, tak jak piszesz  :smile:  Nie byłem jednak pewny czy warto tak zrobić, ale odsunięcie się od garażu wydaje mi się okej, a narzeczonej nie robi różnicy więc chyba tak właśnie pozostanie...

*L.mArK*, istotnie, całkiem podobne założenia, będę obserwował.

--

Dnia wczorajszego pracowałem nad alternatywną aranżacją kuchni oraz przedsionka... Doszliśmy do wniosku, że w poprzednim układzie kuchni było jakoś tak niespójnie. Pomyśleliśmy, że fajnie byłoby jakoś tę lodówkę zamknąć w kuchni i powstała wersja alternatywna. Do kuchni dodaliśmy też małego fixa od wschodu, który od marca będzie nam dawał więcej światła rano. 

A odnośnie przedsionka to myślimy by go nie oddzielać drzwiami, ale by sobie zachować możliwość zachowania takiej przeszklonej ścianki (przejście 130 cm). Oraz zrezygnowaliśmy z okna w tym pomieszczeniu. Ilość światła wpadającego z okien obok powinna być wystarczająca by móc ubrać się w miarę jasnym pomieszczeniu, a jak nie to i tak pewnie będzie jakaś niewielka szybka w drzwiach. W ostateczności zapali się tam światło przy wchodzeniu i też będzie w porządku. Jedno szklenie i żaluzja mniej. Czyli jakieś 2-2.5 tys. do przodu.

----------


## Elfir

i wyszedł ci niemal Ekonomiczny z Domów z Wizją  :big grin:

----------


## tomkowz

*Elfir* – jest tak jak piszesz i zdaję sobie z tego sprawę  :smile:  Bardzo często wracam popatrzeć na projekt Ekonomiczny 4T i Ekonomiczny 5 bo wydają mi się najbardziej zbliżone do naszych potrzeb i kilka razy właśnie myślałem czy będą dobre. I niestety, ale coś tam trzeba by w nich zmieniać. Nie mniej są to projekty ciekawe i tak jak widać mój projekt mimo wielu iteracji ma bardzo dużo wspólnego z Ekonomicznym 4T/5. Śmieszna sprawa... no, ale jak widać na naszym przykładzie nie każdy gotowiec wpisuje się w wymagania inwestorów  :smile:  Tak jeszcze zerknąłem na kilka ekonomicznych to musiałbym dokonać 5+ modyfikacji żeby się zgadzało, a wszystkiego nie chciało mi się już porównywać  :smile: 

To co podoba mi się w Ekonomicznych to duże przeszklenia w salonie, prosty układ okien na elewacji od strony ogrodu, nieduże pokoje i zminimalizowana komunikacja, bo trzeba przyznać, że mimo dosyć długiego budynku to komunikacja jest relatywnie niewielkich rozmiarów.

--

Pozwolimy projektowi poleżakować jeszcze kilka dni i jak nic się nie zmieni to będziemy się decydować. Dziś jak tak na niego patrzę to myślę, że wszystko wygląda okej pod nasze potrzeby i nie ma co się dalej patrzeć na rzut i wizualizację bo nawet nie wiem co chciałbym tu zmienić  :smile:  Czyli, że dobry znak  :smile:  Ta kuchnia mnie jednak trzymała ostatnio w niepewności.

----------


## tomkowz

Śmieszna sprawa... nic miało się nie zmieniać, a ledwo jeden dzień i dziś skonsultowałem z drugą połówką alternatywną wersję pokoju do pracy. Chciałoby się mieć wszystkie pomieszczenia zaplanowane idealnie. Im więcej zmian teraz tym (mam nadzieję) mniej podczas stawiania ścian działowych  :big grin: 

Przenieśliśmy regały do środka pomieszczenia, zrobiliśmy drzwi na środku i przesunęliśmy biurko pod okno. Dziś pomierzyłem, że monitor 27" skończy się pod parapetem okna umieszczonego na 140 cm więc idealnie. 

Zatem biurko ląduje pod oknem, możemy je maksymalnie wydłużyć ponieważ drzwi będą z tyłu. Nie idealnie jeśli chodzi o feng-shui miejsca pracy, ale olać to, ważne, że będzie się mega wygodnie wchodziło i wychodziło. 

Od początku planowaliśmy politykę otwartych drzwi jeśli chodzi o pokój do pracy (stąd drzwi przesuwne), przynajmniej dopóki nie będzie głośnych bąbli latających po domu  :smile:  Zgodnie stwierdziliśmy, że ta koncepcja jest dużo lepsza od poprzedniej zatem zbiliśmy piąteczkę  :smile: 

Pokój ma wymiary 390x186 (7,25 m2) i weszłoby tam biurko 388 lub dwa po około 1,9 mb. Rozważamy biurko stałe lub regulowane, ale to wtedy musiałyby być dwa niezależne blaty. Będziemy myśleć jak przyjdzie na to czas.

----------


## tomkowz

Dokonaliśmy z narzeczoną symbolicznych zmian w projekcie, przestudiowaliśmy go ponownie i w środę jestem umówiony z architektem. 

Gdy już z drugą połówką podjęliśmy decyzję, że ten projekt to jest właśnie TEN projekt to naszło mnie dziwne uczucie, że kończy się pewien etap, nad którym spędziłem przeszło pół roku  :smile:

----------


## kszonek

Jestem na podobnym etapie, chałupa zupełnie inna i jeszcze się rysunkiem nie podzieliłem n forum, ale też zmierzam ku dojrzałej koncepcji całości. Kibicuje Wam z całego serca i wątek obserwuję  :smile: 

Pytanie mam o architekta, a dokładnie o sposoby rozliczeń. Też mnie to czeka, a nie wiem jak do tematu podejść i jak podchodzą architekci. Swojego wybraliście po ogłoszeniu, rozmowie przez telefon, jakiejś wizycie wstępnej, płatnej / bezpłatnej? Nie chciałbym brać pierwszej osoby z łapanki, a z kolei płacenie 10 osobom za rzut oka na projekt mi sie nie uśmiecha. Wysyłałeś rysunek do architekta wcześniej, masz jakieś komentarze, które świadczą o kompetencji?

Finalny koszt architekta ustalony z góry? U Ciebie (jak i u mnie) każda ścianka przemyślana, rysunki w skali zrobione, więc nie będzie wywracania projektu do góry nogami (miejmy nadzieję) i tysiąca reiteracji - co na pewno wpływa na cenę, więc nie mam pojęcia jak taki architekt sobie to później liczy.

Będę wdzięczny za Twoje przemyślenia i opis interakcji z architektem  :smile:

----------


## tomkowz

*kszonek* – Cześć! No więc ja też nie mam za dużego doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o wybór architekta i ciężko znaleźć komentarze/opinie nt. mniejszych architektów, a więksi co mają super strony z super wizualizacjami to trzeba się przygotować, że więcej będą kosztować (choć pewnie nie zawsze). 

Ja szukałem zdalnie oraz lokalnie bo większość papierologii i tak sam już załatwiłem. Tak jak widziałeś to mam mocno ogarniętą tę koncepcję domu i jak byłem na drugiej czy trzeciej stronie wątku to wtedy zacząłem rozglądać się za architektem i przygotowałem sobie dokument opisujący koncepcję, załączniki w postaci rzutów, , wizualizacji, fragmentów MPZP i innych dokumentów, które uznawałem za wartościowe i wysłałem je do kilku architektów zdalnych i kilku lokalnych. Dostawałem wstępną wycenę, która już była dosyć konkretna i z kilkoma architektami umówiłem się by porozmawiać nt. tego jak wygląda współpraca, co należy do obowiązków architekta i moich, oraz jak wygląda ich współpraca z konstruktorami. W komunikacji mailowej podkreślałem też, że szukam architekta, który przerysuje moją koncepcję z ewentualnymi poprawkami bo wierzę, że moja koncepcja jest dobra i o ile nam będzie się podobała to pod względem usytuowania i formy nie będzie jej czego zarzucić. 

Niektórzy architekci wzbudzili moje większe zainteresowanie ponieważ pokusili się o rozmowę telefoniczną gdzie przekazali konkretne uwagi dot. tematów nad którymi warto się zastanowić, chociażby podciąg o szerokości 11 m, którego się pozbyłem  :smile:  

Jeśli chodzi o wstępne spotkanie to raczej wszędzie będziesz miał darmowe bo ty chcesz się dowiedzieć coś od architekta i architekt coś od ciebie.

Dzięki temu wątkowi odezwało się do mnie przez forum dwóch architektów, jeden na początku wątku, a drugi gdzieś tam w środku właśnie. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się spośród wszystkich ofert na tego drugiego, który do mnie napisał na forum, a się okazało jest z moich okolic więc fajnie się trafiło. Nie znalazłem o żadnym z architektów ani negatywnych ani pozytywnych opinii, więc jakaś tam niepewność jest, choć wybranego architekta zna z czasów studiów jeden z moich znajomych z pracy choć to żaden wyznacznik nie jest  :smile:  Po rozmowie z architektem wydaje mi się być w porządku. A jak wyjdzie współpraca to się okaże niebawem.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

" ... kończy się pewien etap, nad którym spędziłem przeszło pół roku "

tomkowz
- z ciekawości zapytam : 
ile Twoim zdaniem powinno kosztować opracowane Projektu Koncepcyjnego dokładnie w takim zakresie który zaprezentowałeś na Forum ?
- nic nie powinno kosztować, 100,- - 500,- 3000,- ... inne szacunkowe kwoty ale odnoszące się do realnej pracy projektowej nad koncepcją budynku i zagospodarowania działki
lub : ile sumarycznie ( orientacyjnie ) czasu poświęciłeś na Koncepcję wraz z jej edycją ?
2 - 3 ... - 60 - ... lub więcej godzin ?

----------


## tomkowz

Łukaszu, to jest ciekawe pytanie. Myślę, że nie ma na to prostej odpowiedzi i cenę można by policzyć w godzinach ile czasu potrzebuje architekt by wyciągnąć z inwestora informacje, które potrzebuje do stworzenia koncepcji oraz czasu na narysowanie tej koncepcji z buforem na poprawki – to tak na szybko...

Nie wiem dokładnie ile czasu poświęciłem, ale mój proces składał się z poniższych:
- zebranie informacji nt. funkcjonalności domu i naszych potrzeb,
- obejrzenie wielu projektów domów, aby zobaczyć jak są rysowane + gromadzenie wielu ciekawych rzutów domów,
- wiele godzin czytania o projektowaniu architektury, wytycznych, dobrych i złych praktyk,
- próba dopasowania znalezionych rzutów/projektów do wcześniej spisanych potrzeb,
- próba dopasowania najciekawszych projektów do działki,
- rysowanie własnego projektu na podstawie wcześniej wybranych najciekawszych projektów,
- wielokrotna weryfikacja początkowych założeń pod kątem zarówno praktycznym w użytkowaniu, finansowym jak i pod kątem trudności budowy oraz poprawności wg. wcześniej nabytej wiedzy z projektowania domu,
- przygotowanie kilku koncepcji na podstawie poprzednich i wybieranie między nimi,
- wybranie najciekawszej koncepcji,
- sprawdzenie koncepcji pod kątem finansów – koszt płyty fundamentowej, dachu, okien, elewacji, koszt źródła ciepła i takie tam co się da sprawdzić (koszt wykończenia pi razy oko liczyłem wcześniej po samych materiałach to tam mniej więcej wiem)
- potanianie koncepcji, zmniejszanie ilości okien, zmniejszanie powierzchni (mniej fundamentów, podłóg, ścian i dachu), krótsza wyspa w kuchni – co tam uważaliśmy za stosowne, ale też z umiarem żeby nadal dom był funkcjonalny.
- no i później takie przerzucanie mebli po pomieszczeniach niby już idealnych, ale jednak jakiś pomysł wpadał to patrzałem i wychodziło, że dało się zrobić ciekawiej, prościej, lepiej. Tu spędziłem najwięcej czasu bo na gotowej bryle zachodziło w środku naprawdę wiele zmian i byłem zdziwiony, że jeszcze inny wariant udało się stworzyć.
- w międzyczasie była też edukacja z materiałów elewacyjnych, jak to się montuje deski i dopasowywanie rozwiązań do zaprojektowanej bryły, jakieś detale, dużo nauki.

W międzyczasie również było bardzo dużo czytania dzienników budowy, ogromna ilość oglądania zdjęć, czytania co warto robić a co nie warto (mega wątki na FM), wiele tematów z zakresu budowy domu (książka muratora) żeby poznać jakieś podstawy, oglądanie Łukasza Budowlańca i innych tego typu materiałów. U mnie zatem było projektowanie połączone jednocześnie z lizaniem podstaw z zakresu budowy.

Bardzo dużo czasu zajęło mi też zastanawianie się czy napewno to co narysowałem to jest to czego oczekuję, czy nie za dużo czegoś, czy nie przesadzone rozwiązanie, czy warto się w to pchać – sporo dyskusji z drugą połówką i samym sobą. Wyobrażanie sobie czy dane rozwiązanie ma sens, symulacji różnych wariantów rozmieszczenia mebli, drzwi, okien. Bardzo dużo czasu spędziłem w mieszkaniu z miarką mierząc przedmioty, odległości itp.

Myślę, że średnio spędzałem nad projektem 5 godzin dziennie choć zdarzały się dni gdzie siedziałem 10h rysując to i owo, czytając, myśląc  :smile:  Moja tablica Trello pęka w szwach a jeszcze nie została postawiona kreska przez architekta. To też dlatego, że z mojego punktu widzenia będą wydawał pieniądze, których obecnie nie posiadam i na które będę musiał długo pracować i chciałbym uniknąć jak najwięcej błędów przed samą budową, bo na budowie też na pewno będzie z czym walczyć.

No... ogromna ilość pracy. Dla mnie ta praca ciężka do wycenienia i niemożliwa, ponieważ robiłem dla siebie i to ile czasu na to poświęciłem to niejeden by się za głowę złapał i wolał zapłacić za taką usługę. Dla wprawionego architekta to będzie sporo mniej czasu potrzebne.

Nie chciałbym mówić ile to powinno kosztować. Z ofert, które dostałem to niektórzy architekci za projekt koncepcyjny chcieli 3-6 tys., ale zdarzyła się też oferta na 10 tys. netto za projekt koncepcyjny, ale to wiedziałem, że będzie w tym biurze dużo kosztowało bo wyszło 28,5k netto + 23% VAT za cały projekt bez części wykonawczej. 

Ja też jestem osobą, która często rozważa przerzucenie na siebie jakiejś pracy możliwej do wykonania celem zmniejszenia kosztów. Dlatego też pomyślałem, że najpierw spróbuję sam zaprojektować dom na swoją działkę, a że miałem trochę wiedzy z rysowania w 2d i w 3d to łatwiej mi to było wizualizować sobie.

Ciekawy temat do dyskusji. Trochę mi tu wyszedł misz masz w tym komentarzu, ale proces koncepcji jest dosyć zawiły i wymaga dobrej komunikacji po obu stronach i bardzo dobrej wiedzy czego się oczekuje od projektu domu ze strony inwestora, inaczej wydaje mi się, że będzie bujanie się inwestor-architekt, architekt-inwestor do czasu, aż ktoś powie że okej, albo gdy architekt powie, że za następne zmiany trzeba dopłacić.

W skrócie to: Twój szacunkowy czas * stawka godzinowa + bufor na zmiany, brzmi rozsądnie ze strony architekta, ale z tym to różnie jest. Ja pracuję za stawkę godzinową, ale przeważnie zawsze się w którąś stronę machniesz z wyceną ilości pracy.

----------


## tomkowz

Projekt się rysuje!  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_… ile czasu potrzebuje architekt by wyciągnąć z inwestora informacje, które potrzebuje do stworzenia koncepcji oraz czasu na narysowanie tej koncepcji z buforem na poprawki – to tak na szybko..._

zakładając, że 
- Inwestor wie, czego chce, uszczegółowienie samego programu funkcjonalno użytkowego budynku zajmuje może 10 – 15minut. 
- w przypadku, gdy nie wie czego chce – oj, to może potrwać, choć potrzeby dla 3-y, czy 4-o osobowej rodziny są stałe. Mogą dochodzić indywidualne funkcje, związane z wykonywaniem zawodu, hobby, itp. … indywidualnymi potrzebami / oczekiwaniami.
„ Ubranie ” programu w logiczne, funkcjonalne i ergonomiczne rozwiązania, może trwać od jednego do dwóch, czy paru miesięcy, zakładając ( faktycznie jak piszesz)  „ wielokrotną weryfikację ” lub ( inaczej ) dochodzenie do rozwiązań projektowych finalnych, które czasowo nie można do końca określić.

_ Z ofert, które dostałem to niektórzy architekci za projekt koncepcyjny chcieli 3-6 tys., ale zdarzyła się też oferta na 10 tys. netto za projekt koncepcyjny, ale to wiedziałem, że będzie w tym biurze dużo kosztowało bo wyszło 28,5k netto + 23% VAT za cały projekt bez części wykonawczej._ 

Trochę mnie tym wpisem uspokoiłeś, bo sądziłem, że przesadzam z wycenami / ofertami – okazuje się, że nic podobnego :smile: 

Zapytałem o czas opracowania projektu, ponieważ w zasadzie ta praca koncepcyjna ( w przypadku pracy architekta ) jest „ troszeczkę ” nie widoczna przez zamawiającego. Inwestor otrzymuje finalny rzut / przekrój / bryłę budynku i zagospodarowania nie zdając sobie do końca sprawy, że za „ czterema kreskami ” stoją dziesiątki godzin pracy. Ale to tak na marginesie …

----------


## kszonek

Co do wyceny pracy własnej - tu os siebie dodam, że ciężko to wycenić i porównać ze zleceniem profesjonaliście, bo:
 - inwestor robiąc to samemu musi się wiele nauczyć, a wiedza ta się przyda i będzie bezcenna podczas całego procesu budowy
 - nikt nie zrozumie potrzeb inwestora/inwestorów tak dobrze jak oni sami
 - możliwości wprowadzania zmian "za darmo" praktycznie co wieczór, miesiącami jest nieosiągalna przy zlecaniu całości na zewnątrz
 - fun i satysfakcja są bezcenne
Tak więc jakbym zamiast rysować projekt koncepcyjny zlecił go komuś i zamiast tego siedział na kasie w Biedronce to bym finansowo pewnie wyszedł na plus  :wink: 

@tomkowz:
Dzięki za odpowiedź, wygląda na to, że moje wyobrażenia są w miarę zgodne z rzeczywistością. Jeszcze dwa pytania:
 - jak zbudowałeś tablicę Trello żeby miało to ręce i nogi?
 - w jakim programie rysujesz?

----------


## tomkowz

Dokładnie! O tym nie wspomniałem, ale ogromne zmiany lub całkowita zmiana koncepcji za darmo była ogromnym plusem.




> jak zbudowałeś tablicę Trello żeby miało to ręce i nogi?


Moje Trello jest nie do końca dobrze zorganizowane, wymaga doczytania masy linków i uporządkowania notatek, które mogą przydać mi się na etapie budowy. Ale jeszcze mam chwilę czasu by to zrobić, a póki co oglądam masę filmów z budowy innych ludzi żeby wyłapywać szczegóły.

Mam takie kolumny:
- Dzienniki budowy (do przeczytania)
- Dzienniki budowy (przeczytane)
- Notatki – to różne tematy do odsiania, pytania do mnie, linki do artykułów i sprzętów
- Budowa – notatki przydatne na etapie budowy nazwane danymi etapami jak: płyta fundamentowa, instalacja CWU, ścianki działowe i takie tam.
- Wykończenie – to tak jak z budową
- Projekt – tu zapisywałem co chcę żeby w domu się znalazło z różnymi linkami i przemyśleniami
- Architekci – gdy poszukiwałem architektów to zapisywałem z kim się kontaktowałem i takie tam.
- Producenci / Dostawcy / Sklepy – linki i adresy

Pewnie będę wprowadzał zmiany jak będę bliżej budowy.





> w jakim programie rysujesz?


Korzystam z aplikacji Sketch do rysunków 2d, którą kupiłem dawno temu. Jestem mocno wdrożony więc rysunki 2d robią się w tym szybko. A do 3d to Sketchup.


---

Dziś pojechaliśmy na działkę by pobiegać po okolicznej puszczy i na koniec spotkałem sąsiadkę przed domem podpytać o elewację, kolor okien i dachówki, która bardzo nam się podoba na żywo i raczej zdecydujemy się na dachówkę w stylu Bogen Reform 11 łupkowo-szary lub Roben Piemont grafitowa oraz okna z profilem w kolorze Oregon.

----------


## tomkowz

Dzień dobry! Dostałem od architekta koncepcję, którą zatwierdziłem  :smile: 

Teraz czekam na OZC i będę zastanawiał się nad źródłem ciepła. 

*1) Najprostsze w wyborze wydaje mi się ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne + PC PW split + zbiornik CWU*.. no właśnie ile? Teraz jest nas dwójka, a w przyszłości trójka. Chyba lepiej uzbroić się w wodę dla czworga, bo co jak goście nas odwiedzą? Dom oczywiście nie budowany dla gości, ale fajnie jakby nie zabrakło ciepłej wody, a sam koszt zbiornika pewnie nieznacznie większy? hmm... Do tego w przyszłości PV żeby pokryć część zapotrzebowania.

*2) Ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne + zbiornik CWU grzany prądem lub jakąś małą PC*, ale to już musi moim zdaniem iść od początku z dużym PV.

Obawy to wiadomo:
- koszty ogrzewania 
- niepewność ile wyprodukuje PV
- jak będzie wyglądała sprawa z opustami za 15 - 20 lat?
- brak możliwości podłączenia innego źródła ciepła w przypadku wysokich kosztów (OZC się robi dlatego)
- zbudowanie domu na samym prądzie bez kominka może okazać się niemożliwe przez parametr EP.

Od pierwszej firmy, która montuje PV nie dostałem odpowiedzi więc wczoraj napisałem do drugiej, może będzie większy odzew.

*3) Podłogówka wodna + kocioł elektryczny akumulacyjny + zbiornik CWU + PV*
- obawy podobne jak te wyżej, ale tu można podłączyć pompę ciepła w przyszłości gdy przyjdzie zmiana decyzji.

Hmm... poważne decyzje, naczytałem się dużo tych mega wątków, z których można wyciągnąć mega mało wniosków  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- sensowna jest opcja 1
- wielkość zbiornika powinien dobrać projektant instalacji

----------


## kszonek

Opcja 1 jest sensowna, ale nie skreślałbym opcji 3. Ja raczej będę się skłaniał w tym kierunku, ponieważ:
1. trwałość pompy ciepła jest podobna, jak nie mniejsza od PV
2. PC może jest bezobsługowa, ale porównując ją do kotła na paliwa stałe. W rzeczywistości to grzałka elektryczna jest w pełni bezobsługowa.
3. Zimy coraz lżejsze, a PV działa cały rok (nawet zakładając, że PV tylko pod grzałki, to CW latem za darmo)
4. Według moich szacunków wychodzi taniej (aczkolwiek, żeby to policzyć trzeba mieć przynajmniej OZC + ofertę na instalację PC + chociaż szacunek mocy PV za podobne pieniądze)

Zastanowiłbym się tylko nad sensem pieca akumulacyjnego elektrycznego - spotkałem się z rozwiązaniem grzałki/grzałek wpiętych bezpośrednio w zbiornik CO, koszt dużo mniejszy, a efekt ten sam.

----------


## Elfir

inspiracja: https://www.concepthome.com/house-pl...house-plan/21/

----------


## tomkowz

Nawet coś tam podobne  :smile:  Aczkolwiek wejście z przodu i tyłu nie bardzo pasowało jak dla mnie.

--
Obecnie dyskutujemy nad sposobem ogrzewania domu. Czekam na OZC żeby dowiedzieć się więcej niż z PCHE do projektu. Powinienem dostać je w ciągu 2 tygodni.

----------


## tomkowz

Materiały właśnie potwierdziłem z architektem i projekt wyląduje niebawem na biurku konstruktora. Mam jeszcze jakieś 2-3 tygodnie na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji o ogrzewaniu.

Płyta fundamentowa:
- XPS 10 cm 033 na spodzie
- XPS 15 cm 033 na burty

Podłoga:
- Styropian 10 cm 033
- Wylewka/wysypka z miksokreta 10 cm

Ściany zewnętrzne:
- Beton komórkowy Ytong 24 kl 600
- Styropian 25 cm 033

Ściany wewnętrzne:
- Silka 24/12

Strop:
- Wełna 15+20 cm 035
- Sufit podwieszany

Dach:
- Wiązary
- Dachówka ceramiczna

OZC:

----------


## kszonek

I jakie przemyślenia dotyczące ogrzewania, widząc OZC? Wodna podłogówka + grzałka + PV ?  :smile: 

Na OZC się za bardzo nie znam, ale 43 kWh/m2 to chyba całkiem dobry wynik. Szkoda, że wyliczenia nie pokazują którędy ucieka ciepło (chodzi mi o przenikanie, ile przez dach, ile przez ściany, podłogę).

----------


## tomkowz

Dziś będę dzwonił do asolt'a porozmawiać o wyniku i trochę o ogrzewaniu. A tak ogólnie to w wątku tutaj jest dyskutowane.

Tak jak piszesz wodna podłogówka + grzałka + PV rozważam zamiennie z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym, do którego trochę mnie ciągnie.

Straty tutaj możesz zobaczyć straty. Jednakże nie pokazuje on sprawności wentylacji stąd taka jej duża proporcja – tak przynajmniej rozumiem ten wykres.

----------


## tomkowz

Zrobiłem jeszcze jedno przeliczenie z lepszą izolacją stropu i raczej tak zostawiam bo już wszystkie elementy przejrzeliśmy i nie ma co więcej zmieniać. Chyba, że kiedyś będzie promocja na coś i się będzie kalkulować, to może, ale na tym etapie nie będę kombinował więcej. Cieplejszy strop jeszcze się kalkuluje jako tako.

----------


## tomkowz

W dyskusji o OZC zmianie uległo położenie domu na takie, które lepiej wykorzystuje zyski słoneczne. Pomysł mi się spodobał i obecnie mamy coś takiego jak poniżej.

Wiem że garaż/wiata jest daleko od domu i będę moknąć idąc do niego (pod parasolką), ale to nie będzie problem bo:

- zanim powstanie wiata/garaż cokolwiek to minie sporo czasu od budowy domu więc i tak będę mókł wsiadając do auta.
- miejsca postojowe przed domem miałyby być wykorzystywane poza zimą, a w zimę wiata/garaż.
- wiata/garaż ma być opcją żeby nie trzeba było skrobać szyb.
- ten budynek jest nadal mocno koncepcyjny i życie zweryfikuje czym ma się stać. Marzy mi się fajny budynek gospodarczy gdzie można robić coś w drewnie i tak sobie to połączyłem z garażem, ale pewnie można i z wiatą. Póki co rezerwuję tylko na niego miejsce.
- nasza działka nie jest ostatnia więc raczej podjazd nie będzie często służył do zawracania. 

- W tym układzie dodatkowo możemy wydzielić więcej miejsca na ogród w bardziej dogodnym miejscu.
- bardzo krótkie podejście do domu od podjazdu – ale też bardzo długie od garażu. Od garażu to tyle co we wcześniejszym układzie od furtki, wiec też specjalnie blisko nie było.
- układ bokiem do drogi i duuużo głębszy ogród.

- słońce będzie zaglądało do nas już od samego poranka.
- okienko w kuchni być może zostanie a być może wyleci na budowie bo wydaje mi się zbędne w przypadku jak od rana słońce będzie zaglądało dużymi oknami. 

No, to takie zmiany  :smile: 

Wskaźnik na ogrzewanie z 40,8 zmienił się na 39,0 kWh/m2*rok, więc jest to dosyć fajna zmiana.





Pozdrawiam i idę czytać o wodnej podłogówce  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Plan Miejscowy nie narzuca dla tej działki kalenicy prostopadłej / równoległej do drogi ?
- ten budynek garażowo - gospodarczy musi być naprawdę SUPER bo z pokoju dziennego widać go non stop. To już chyba lepiej ( dla tego układu ), aby ten budynek garażowy był od strony PN-ZACH działki ( równolegle do budynku mieszkalnego ), wówczas jest " czysty " ogród. Jednym słowem, można spróbować zgrupować te dwa obiekty ( ? )

----------


## tomkowz

Uwagi słuszne, jak najbardziej.

Jednakże na obecną chwilę nie wiem w jakiej formie ten budynek gospodarczy zostanie zrealizowany. Wychodzę z założenia, może błędnego, ale jeśli nie postawię tego budynku to będę miał widok na dom sąsiada, jeśli przesunę budynek tak, że gospodarczy jest na pn-zach to i tak mam widok na sąsiada. W obu przypadkach dobrze byłoby jakoś ten budynek zasłonić, chociaż nikt nie mówi, że ma on szpecić. Na pewno posadziłbym jakąś roślinność by mniej rzucał się w oczy. Sąsiada też bym musiał przesłonić.

Przesuwając dom bliżej środka działki tracę możliwość umieszczenia ogniska bliżej środka działki i trzeba by kombinować z altanką, która też potrzebuje zachowania odpowiednich odległości od granicy działki. 

Taka zmiana jaką proponujesz na pewno uprościłaby wjazd na posesję bo byłby jeden, ale też przesuwając budynek na Pn-Zach trzeba nakombinować się z ogródkiem, a tutaj całkiem fajnie się wpasowuje tak mi się wydaje.

Jeszcze pokombinuję, ale nie wiem czy coś z tego wyjdzie...

Edycja:
może i nie taki głupi ten pomysł, ale ewidentnie wymaga rozdzielnia wiaty/garażu od reszty budynku...

Edycja 2:
Ten duży budynek, to on wyszedł taki duży... bo się trochę zapędziłem  :smile:

----------


## tomkowz

No dobra, po rozbiciu budynku na dwie części nawet się udało zrobić tak jak poradziłeś. Nie upieram się by był to jeden budynek, może być wiata i budynek, będzie taniej w budowie. Ogródek (warzywnik) też musiałem trochę zmniejszyć, ale nie mam specjalnych założeń co do niego tak samo jak do tego budynku by był jednym. Ogrodnikiem nie będę, to ma być raczej małe poletko dla nas do zabawy.

Ogród wyszedł praktycznie taki sam, wiec rzeczywiście przesuwając budynek nie straciłem praktycznie nic, a i może warzywnik w lepszym miejscu jest, bo jak sąsiad by się odgrodził to by od południa już niewiele świeciło.

Okna północne w łazience i tak promieni światła nie wpuszczają więc nadawać się będą jedynie do ewentualnego przewietrzenia więc chyba tragedii nie będzie jak je zasłonie? Nie wiem... Inaczej ta opcja nie przejdzie.

W kuchni to okienko też takie do wietrzenia w tej konfiguracji...

Myślę czy to okej.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

założenie jest OK ( wymaga solidnego dopracowania ), teraz przećwiczyłbym wejście główne do budynku pomiędzy zadaszonymi miejscami postojowymi, a budynkiem mieszkalnym. Można też sprawdzić koncepcję z tarasem na dwie strony budynku, jeden byłby słoneczny, drugi lekko zacieniony ( ? )

----------


## DITMAG

kurka flak, 6 stron i jeszcze nie wbił łopaty  :big grin:  ja już 7 i lecę z podłogówką  :big tongue:  
tomkowz nie myślisz że za dużo obliczasz i tracisz cenny czas na te rzeczy? Myślałem, że ja przeglądam i doglądam wszystkiego ale Ty (pozytywnie oczywiście) przebijasz mnie na głowę  :big grin:  
W naszym przypadku OZC wyszło w okolicach 35kWh/m2, jak będzie? Licznik energii pokaże  :smile:

----------


## tomkowz

DITMAG – oj dużo czytam dużo  :smile:  Taki już jestem  :smile:  Projekt jest u konstruktora to mam jeszcze chwilę na czytanie. Zmian w bryle domu już nie dokonuję bo ją zatwierdziłem  :smile:  Wychodek zbity, niebawem ogrodzenie będę stawiał  :smile:  Start dopiero w sierpniu. Wszystko póki co zgodnie z planem. Co do zużycia to zgadzam się, licznik ostatecznie pokaże, ale staram się wykorzystać możliwości i wizualizuję sobie zmiany. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tomkowz

Dyskutowaliśmy dziś z drugą połówką i podoba nam się posadowienie prostopadle do drogi. Takie ukośne wprowadzało jakiś dziwny nieład...





Ten temat chciałbym już zamknąć bo muszę wyedukować się bardziej jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie domu  :smile: 

Podjazd do wiaty 6 metrów więc wystarczająco, krótki chodniczek do domu, ognisko odseparuje się od drogi wewnętrznej wyższymi drzewkami lub krzewami, od sąsiada tak samo co by mu za mocno nie zawiewało dymem. Budynek gospodarczy 6x5,80 z niskim dachem w miarę w rogu działki 3m od granicy też będzie przysłonięty jakimiś krzewami/drzewami więc nie będzie się nam za bardzo rzucał w oczy. Z tyłu szklarnia i przed szklarnią będzie trochę grządek w skrzynkach. 

Bardzo duży ogród 820 m2 + 180 m2 za domem – brzmi jak dużo koszenia trawy...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Podjazd do wiaty 6 metrów

ten podjazd trochę słaby : zakłada, że wjeżdżamy przodem samochodem pod wiatę, ale w drugą stronę nie ma szans na "wykręcenie" i wyjazd z działki również przodem. Warto wpisać w tą przestrzeń komunikacji promienie skrętu samochodów, aby przez następne lata nie wykręcać na drodze dojazdowej.

----------


## tomkowz

Wydaje mi się, że 6 metrów jest wystarczające dla auta wielkości, który posiadam obecnie, przynajmniej na kolejne 15 lat  :smile:  4,65 m a i dłuższe się zmieszczą. Droga bardzo mało uczęszczana – droga wewnętrzna dojazdowa dla 14 innych działek. Ruch raczej sporadyczny. Z mapy widzę, że droga ma mieć 10 m szerokości, w tym chodnik jakieś 1,5m i pasy drogowe po 3,5 m, ale mogę się mylić. Na jednym pasie z promieniem skrętu większym sporo od promienia skrętu mojego auta da się zmieścić.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

nie wiem ( ? ) - osobiście nie lubię jeździć tyłem, wjeżdżać na chodnik, rozglądać się do tyłu, czy coś jedzie / nie jedzie, manewrować na drodze .... ile należałoby się wysunąć poza linię ogrodzenia, aby mieć w miarę dobrą widoczność ?
oczywiście jak kto lubi, ale wystarczyłoby przesunąć miejsce gromadzenia odpadów między miejsca postojowe, a furtkę i z automatu uruchamia się powierzchnia możliwie utwardzona w narożniku działki dla tego manewru wykręcania na działce i wyjazdu z niej przodem !

----------


## franek89

Właśnie trafiłem na ten dziennik – już widzę, że będzie to spora dawka inspiracji i wiedzy, którą mam nadzieje wykorzystać w przyszłym roku. Podglądam i kibicuję  :big grin:  

Mnie również podobają się parterowe stodoły (biały tynk, szaro-stalowa blacha na rąbek, elementy drewna na elewacji).

Podziwiam za podejście do tematu… ja mam jakąś tam koncepcję i wizję domu, ale większość pracy zostawiam pani Architekt. Przebrnąć przez wszystkie ciekawe tematy i wątki na forum muratora to nie lada wyzwanie.

W jednym z postów pisałeś o zastosowaniu blachy na rąbek, teraz widzę, że planujesz zastosować dachówkę. Czym podyktowana jest ta zmiana?

W pierwszych postach projekt miał coś około 126m2, później 130m2 (dla mnie jest to max powierzchni, której nie chciałbym przekraczać), teraz 147m2. Miałeś jakieś założenia co do maksymalnej powierzchni domu? Wiadomo, że apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia, patrząc na Twoje szkice zastanawiam się czy w 130m2 da się sensownie upchnąć cały układ funkcjonalny, ale z tyłu głowy cały czas mam koszty…

----------


## tomkowz

*franek89* – Cześć! Przepraszam za późną odpowiedź, ale dopiero jakoś teraz miałem chwilę czasu by odwiedzić wątek.

Dziennik budowy będę zakładał jak przyjdzie czas – na pewno będę informował w tym wątku. Cieszę się, że wątek się przydał i coś dla siebie w nim znalazłeś.

Jakoś ta blacha na rąbek mi nie leży do końca i raczej zdecyduję się na dachówkę ceramiczną. Ceny w porównaniu do dachówki ceramicznej jakoś bardzo nie będą się różniły bo konstrukcja dachu jest bardzo prosta, odpadów tyle co nic pewnie bo ani okien, ani kominów na dachu. Dachówka ceramiczna wydaje mi się trwalsza, a na tym mi zależy przy budowie domu. Oczywiście nie będę brał dachówki płaskiej bo to czyste ździerstwo, gdzie producenci i sprzedawcy żerują na kliencie, który chce mieć modną dachówkę. Będę szedł w Bogen Reform 11 / Roben Piemont albo podobne. Tak samo nie będę brał kwadratowych rynien z tego samego powodu.

Powierzchnia domu... no właśnie to jest bardzo ciekawy temat. Oczywiście najpierw chciałem wpasować się w serię domów "Ekonomiczny" domów z wizją, ale niestety pewne tematy mi się tam po prostu nie zgadzały. Jak 110 m2 było za mało to myślałem, że jakieś 125-130 będzie okej. A skończyło się tak jak widzisz na 147 m2. Wiadomo, chciałbym trochę mniej bo też kombinowałem jak tu zmniejszyć co tu inaczej zrobić, ale tak mi się sumowało do tych 147. Nawet kilka tygodni temu patrzałem czy aby nie Ekonomiczny któryś, ale nie, jednak zostałem przy swoim. Wszystko tam jest tak jak chcemy i wydaje nam się, że będzie bardzo dobrze. Im jesteś bardziej skłonny na kompromisy tym mniejszy dom będziesz mógł zbudować  :smile:  Chcieliśmy mieć wyspę, chcieliśmy mieć jadalnię z dużym stołem, sypialnię z garderobą i duże przeszklenia. No i wyszedł nam właśnie taki projekt. Swój projekt modyfikowałem wielokrotnie, ale ciężko tam coś uszczknąć. Może da się upchnąć te same funkcje w trochę mniejszej powierzchni, ale chyba nie w takim układzie jak u mnie w projekcie. Jak patrzę na powierzchnię salonu z kuchnią i jadalnią, który ma 57 m2 to przyznam, że jest to taka średnia powierzchnia, ta wyspa też sporo miejsca zajmuje.

W skrócie: wolałbym dom 110 m2, który pomieści wszystko co chcemy, ale chyba trudno na takiej powierzchni upchnąć to wszystko  :wink: 

Jeszcze jeden cytat z dziś, który wydaje mi się, że dobrze opisuje moją sytuację.



> (...) Każdy buduje tak jak chce i jak może.
> Napiszę, jak to jest u mnie (chwilowo jeszcze w fazie projektu). Dom z poddaszem i garażem. 137mkw po podłogach w części mieszkalnej i 33 mkw garazu. Tylko tyle, albo aż tyle.
> Wielkosc domu jest zwyczajnie wypadkową i kompromisem pomiędzy tym, co by się chciało, tym na co mnie stać oraz tym co mogę zrobić (w ramach konkretnej działki o konkretnych wymiarach i usytuowaniu względem stron swiata oraz tym, w jaki sposób architekt wydzielil przestrzenie w domu).
> I tyle. Albo aż tyle. To jest dom skrojony na miarę naszych potrzeb. Dla jednego mój dom będzie mały, dla drugiego duży. A dla mnie w sam raz. Chociaż zdaje sobie sprawę, że będą sytuacje, gdy ten dom będzie za mały (np imprezy rodzinne), ale będą też sytuację, gdzie tej przestrzeni będzie aż za dużo (np do sprzątania i ogrzewania).


--

Architekt prosił ostatnio potwierdzić usytuowanie domu na działce i zatwierdziłem to co poniżej. Myślę nad schowkiem na rowery we wiacie garażowej, ale jak to będzie ostatecznie to nie wiem... Koliduje z oknem w kuchni, wiem, ale kiedyś będę myślał co z tym zrobić i jak ma ta wiata dokładnie wyglądać.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

" Jak 110 m2 było za mało to myślałem, że jakieś 125-130 będzie okej. A skończyło się tak jak widzisz na 147 m2 "
- a to jest typowe z tym zwiększeniem powierzchni. Komunikacja i tzw. pomieszczenia pomocnicze swoje " zabierają " a trudno, aby bez nich funkcjonował prawidłowo budynek.

----------


## N3utral

W jakim programie wykonujesz rysunki? I czy ten okrąg w prawym dolnym rogu to miejsce na ogniska?

----------


## tomkowz

*N3utral* – Cześć! Rysuję w Sketchup (3d, w przeglądarce) oraz Sketch (2d, na Maka). Tak, ten okrąg w prawym dolnym rogu to wgłębnik z miejscem na ognisko.

----------


## tomkowz

Temat projektu kręci się powoli. Wczoraj potwierdziłem architektowi projektowane zagospodarowanie terenu, a w szczególności którędy będą szły przyłącza prądu, wody oraz kanalizacji a także, gdzie będzie zakopany zbiornik na deszczówkę. Za 2 tygodnie powinienem mieć komplet dokumentów.

----------


## margaryt

Brawo za sporą dawkę merytoryczną. 
My ten etap już mamy za sobą, podobne pomysły i koncepcje. Dom na płycie grzanej, ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne z Silki, ogrzewanie gazowe,wiązary....to już zrobione  :wink:  Muszę rozgryźć temat ocieplenia, desek elewacyjnych, fotowoltaiki. Dlatego będę zaglądać częściej. Życzę powodzenia!

----------


## tomkowz

*magaryt* Dzięki i powodzenia!  :smile: 

PS. Dostałem wycenę na instalację fotowoltaiczną 9,9 kW na panelach 395 W i mikrofalownikach za 45k brutto na gotowo. To taka pierwsza oferta bo chciałem się tylko rozeznać. Wiadomo natomiast jakich kosztów należy się spodziewac.

----------


## DITMAG

> *magaryt* Dzięki i powodzenia! 
> 
> PS. Dostałem wycenę na instalację fotowoltaiczną 9,9 kW na panelach 395 W i mikrofalownikach za 45k brutto na gotowo. To taka pierwsza oferta bo chciałem się tylko rozeznać. Wiadomo natomiast jakich kosztów należy się spodziewac.


Od razu chcesz ładować panele czy poczekasz na zużycie i wedle niego dobierzesz instalację?

----------


## tomkowz

*DITMAG* – Na dzień dzisiejszy myślę, że od razu wrzucę 9,9 kW i nie będę czekał na zużycie. Taka ilość paneli na połaci południowo-wschodniej (mniej wydajnie niż na południe) ma rzekomo wyprodukować 9633 kWh jeśli dobrze pamiętam. Jeśli instalacja produkowałaby 9500 kWh rocznie to wykorzystując na bieżąco 30% wyprodukowanej energii będę na zero jeśli chodzi o CO+CWU. Wiadomo, pewnie część pójdzie na prąd bytowy i trochę braknie na ogrzewanie, natomiast gdyby wszystko poszło na CO+CWU i z tego 30% na bierząco a 70% pobrane z sieci to miałbym rachunek 0 zł (+ opłaty stałe). Koniec końców lepiej żeby zużycie bieżące było jak największe i nie ważne czy na prąd bytowy czy na ogrzewanie bo to i tak płaci się jedną kwotę za prąd.

Usytuowanie domu względem południa nie jest niestety idealne i względem wschód-zachód też nie bo będzie -40 stopni od południa, zatem będą połacie południowy-wschód i północny-zachód, a północ to wiadomo, że lipa. Dlatego raczej wszystkie panele będą na jednej połaci.

----------


## tomkowz

Jestem po spotkaniu z architektem. Przejrzałem cały projekt, podpisałem co miałem podpisać i projekt wczoraj trafił do starostwa. Teraz pozostaje czekać na pozwolenie  :smile:  

Sam projekt w porównaniu do innych, które kiedyś miałem okazję oglądać wygląda na mega prosty i jest tam dosyć mało rozkładanych stron co mnie na początku zdziwiło, ale myślę, że to właśnie spowodowane płytą fundamentową (prosty schemat zbrojenia, mała liczba osi budynku), małą ilością słupów (tylko 4) i podciągów oraz prostą konstrukcją stropu i całego domu.

Zatem jakoś za 2 miesiące z hakiem powstanie dziennik budowy. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## L.mArK

Jakie masz zbrojenie w płycie?

----------


## tomkowz

*L.mArK* – każda płyta wygląda inaczej bo różne warunki gruntowe, ale w moim przypadku jest to 25 cm betonu B25 i zbrojenie fi 10 po całości, z tym, że nie pamiętam o jakim oczku, a zdjęcia nie zrobiłem.

----------


## tomkowz

Po 30 dniach od złożenia wniosku, w zeszły piątek uzyskaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę!  :smile: 

Czekamy jeszcze na decyzję z WUOZ odnośnie strefy konserwatorskiej oraz będę musiał zgłosić wniosek o zamiarze rozpoczęcia budowy do starostwa i z tego co pamietam to odebrać dziennik budowy. W przyszłym miesiącu będziemy nabierać rozpędu. W tym tygodniu studiowanie projektu budowlanego.

----------


## ololek

Masz już wykonawcę zaklepanego? Chciałbyś zrobić SSZ przed zimą?

----------


## tomkowz

*ololek* – Nie mam zaklepanego wykonawcy. W planach na ten rok mam wykonanie płyty fundamentowej. Jak to się uda zrobić w tym roku to będzie ogromny sukces.

----------


## martingg

właśnie szukam ekipy jakies 75% z tych z którymi rozmawiam ma terminy w tym roku raczej nie powinno być to problemem

----------


## ololek

> *ololek* – Nie mam zaklepanego wykonawcy. W planach na ten rok mam wykonanie płyty fundamentowej. Jak to się uda zrobić w tym roku to będzie ogromny sukces.


Jeden wykonawca płyty mnie uczulił, że bezpiecznie jest przed zimą dociążyć płytę przed parciem gruntu i i zabezpieczyć termicznie i przed wodą. 
Czy można wrzucić palety z materiałem na wierch płyty,  położyć na to plandekę i czekać z  murarzami do wiosny? Można zapytać konstruktora w sumie o takie składowanie palet na płycie zimą.




> właśnie szukam ekipy jakies 75% z tych z którymi rozmawiam ma terminy w tym roku raczej nie powinno być to problemem


Racja, mam 3 wykonawców co spokojnie zrobią płytę we wrześniu.

----------


## tomkowz

W przypadku ławy fundamentowej niczym się nie zapiera jej żeby grunt jej nie wyparł, a przecież płyta ma nieporównywalnie większą masę. U mnie będzie 43 m3 B25, to jest prawie 100 ton betonu. No, ale jak będę na tym etapie to dopytam kierownika budowy czy trzeba jakoś zabezpieczyć płytę specjalnie bo się nie znam. 

Co masz na myśli pisząc zabezpieczyć termicznie? Płyta już jest zabezpieczona termicznie od dołu, a od góry to nie ma znaczenia tak mi się wydaje. Można przykryć od góry folią by się nie lało po niej, ale w trakcie budowy i tak się na to nie zaradzi i często pada zarówno na płytę jak i na przygotowaną podłogę na gruncie w przypadku tradycyjnych fundamentów.

----------


## martingg

teoretycznie moze sie dostac woda między burte a beton.

----------


## tomkowz

W sumie racja. Zatem przesłonięcie płyty folią, a przynajmniej strefy przy burcie powinno zabezpieczyć ten obszar przed przemakaniem. Chociaż... w płycie jest przecież folia wywijana na burty (folia pod zbrojeniem wywijana za burty), to powinno chyba dać odpowiednie zabezpieczenie, oczywiście zapewniając, że folia nie jest zniszczona i dziurawa.

----------


## martingg

nie wiem czy warto sie tym az tak przejmować no ale cóż ... takie ryzyko to masz przez większość budowy dopóki nie zrobisz elewacji. Ja szukam własnie ekipy, mega problem z prądem, a ekipy rozstrzał o 50% za robotę. Tego kryzysu to jakos nigdzie nie widac  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Prawda jest taka, że jak postawisz SSO na tej płycie to woda się tam leje z każdej strony. Nie wiem czy jest sens...

Co do wyporu, to chyba to nie ma sensu, jak ma wysadzić to wysadzi razem z domem. Ale generalnie dąży się do tego by grunt był niewysadzinowy. Odpowedni piasek i zagęszczanie, do tego opaska z izolacji.

----------


## agb

Jak wysadzi to znaczy, że jest s.....ne. Bo to oznacza, że jest tam woda, grunt wysadzinowy i ujemne temperatury. Gorzej być nie może.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... to woda się tam leje z każdej strony.

to zależy, czy na czas realizacji SSO zabezpieczy się tan "pas" wlewania potencjalnej wody czy nie. Ściany budynku i tak startują z płyty, gdzie pomiędzy płytą, a ścianą powinna być folia budowlana ( inna izolacja p.wodna ), a nic chyba nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby właśnie tą folią zabezpieczyć dodatkowo "burtę" płyty na powiązaniu z boczną izolacją termiczną.
- jeśli będzie dobry kierownik budowy - poradzi sobie z takimi detalami / innymi zabezpieczeniami. Jeśli będzie nie ogarnięty lub pojawiający się na budowie " z doskoku "- cóż, wówczas wiele może się zdarzyć, czego Inwestorowi nie życzę, bo " NOWOCZESNA STODÓŁKA " od strony projektowej całkiem dobrze wygląda !  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Pytanie nie brzmi jak zabezpieczyć, tylko czy jest jakikolwiek sens? 

U mnie akurat jako starter szła papa z dysperbitem. Oczywiście można było zrobić szerszą itd... Ale patrząc na to, co wyprawiają kolejne ekipy, to po każdej musiałbym chodzić i te folię kleić. A to komuś coś spadło, a to ktoś oparł drabinę. Folia wywinięta na izolację była zmasakrowana po roku - czyli do czasu wykonania elewacji. 

Jeszcze zanim poszła izolacja pozioma ta płyta była regularnie zalewana wodą. A co z otworami okiennymi? Tam w toerii można położyć folię, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby woda wpływała pod folię. Inna sprawa, że woda bez problemu przepłynie pod izolacją poziomą nawet pod ścianami- która ma na celu ochronę przed kapilarnym podciąganiem w pionie. 

Szczerze mówiąc nie da się tego w łatwy i prosty sposób w pełni zabezpieczyć. Chyba, że na całą płytę położymy EPDM i wywieniemy na boki.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_Chyba, że na całą płytę położymy EPDM i wywieniemy na boki._

to byłby cudownie drogi, nikomu niepotrzebny basen w poziomie 0,00 budynku  :wink:  ale ! fakt płyta przetrwałaby wszelkie zmienne warunki pogodowe  :wink:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

a może tak domieszka wodochronna do betonu ?

----------


## Owczar

Domieszka jak najbardziej. Daliśmy W8 i rzeczywiście płyta w ogóle nie chłonie wody i nie podciąga kapilarnie. Taki pomysł rzucił kierownik budowy i to rozwiązanie polecam każdemu. Izolacja z foli pod płytą to tak naprawdę połowiczna ochrona. A w przypadku W8 sama płyta staje się izolacją.

----------


## maaszak

Nie do końca z tą wodoszczelnością betonów "W". Warto wczytać się w starą normę co oznaczała cyferka przy literce "W". Domieszki tych betonów powodują znaczne obniżenie chłonności wody, ale nie likwidują 100% wszystkich kapilar. Nie zwalnia więc od stosowania hydroizolacji, choć może trochę niższej klasy.
Jeśli zależy na typowo wodoszczelnych betonach to stosować domieszki napowietrzające. Choc nigdy nie ma pewności, czy mieszanka została poprawnie przygotowana czy nie powstały pękniecia czy inne błędy wykonawcze, więc dla bezpieczeństwa hydroizolacja to podstawa.

----------


## Aydin

> Nie do końca z tą wodoszczelnością betonów "W". Warto wczytać się w starą normę co oznaczała cyferka przy literce "W". Domieszki tych betonów powodują znaczne obniżenie chłonności wody, ale nie likwidują 100% wszystkich kapilar. Nie zwalnia więc od stosowania hydroizolacji, choć może trochę niższej klasy.
> Jeśli zależy na typowo wodoszczelnych betonach to stosować domieszki napowietrzające. Choc nigdy nie ma pewności, czy mieszanka została poprawnie przygotowana czy nie powstały pękniecia czy inne błędy wykonawcze, więc dla bezpieczeństwa hydroizolacja to podstawa.


To muszę znaleźć eksperta, który porozmawia sobie z moim (byłym już) wykonawcą.
Wykonawca płyty wykonał ją jako "basen" z xps-a, a beton zastosował C30/37 (mostowy ponoć). Twierdzi, że ta klasa betonu sama w sobie jest wodoodporna, a dodatkowo szczelny (?) xps grubości 2x10cm na mijankę gwarantuje, że nie będzie żadnego podciągania. W sumie to bardzo solidna podstawa, choć ja twierdziłem, że zawsze może coś tam się rozszczelnić itp.
Na to on, że dawanie folii pod/do xps-a nie ma sensu, bo: pod - i tak za pewien czas nie będzie ciągłości  (bo to krety, myszy czy inne cos tam lub zwykły rozkład materiału), zaś na xps to zaraz zbrojenia i chodzenie po tym rozerwą w wielu miejscach folię.

Cóż... twierdzi, że zbudował kilkaset płyt przez wiele lat na tej zasadzie i nie miał żadnych reklamacji.

----------

